# chronic hypertension - what should I expect?



## miss moody

Hi,
I'm not seeing a consultant until September 22nd and was wondering if anyone could give me a heads up on what to expect. This is my first pregnancy, my gp has changed me onto methyl dopa but I'm not being monitored regularly. Any advice on what lies ahead welcome! Thanks x :flower:


----------



## FeistyMom

I don't have experience with hypertension, but I wanted to send you support and bump this thread up. I am sure there are others who have had this experience.

:hugs:


----------



## miss moody

Thank you FM xxx :flower:


----------



## kelloggs

I would imagine you will be closely monitored for pre - eclampsia as you will be at a greater risk. You will likely end up with regular MW/consultant checks and scans all very reassuring!

I developed pre-eclampsia in my first pregnancy and have been left hypertensive but I am assuming I was pre -pregnancy and it was just not detected - so I will be in the same boat as you when we come to try again. 

I would recommend that you take the pregnacare for breastfeeding which is fine to take in pregnancy but has calcium which is good to have in pregnancy esp for hypertensives. 

Oh and the methyldopa is just a drug deemed 'safe' in pregnancy

Good luck hun! and many congrats! xx


----------



## miss moody

Thanks Kellogs :hugs: that's helpful x
I had an early booking appointment at six weeks and then nothing until I see the consultant at twelve weeks and was feeling a little in the dark!
Thanks again xx 
:flower:


----------



## kelloggs

No worries - let us know how you get on! how exciting!


----------



## vintage67

Methyldopa makes a lot of women very drowsy, especially as you first adjust to it.


----------



## kanga

hi, I had pregnancy induced hypertension and it just meant I had my BP taken more regularly. When it went high (they considered high to be 150/100 or more and they were more interested in the bottom number), I would be admitted for monitoring at the hospital. This involved them tracking the babys hb for a while and checking the blood flow through the placenta to make sure it was working efficiently. 

At the end of my pregnancy, I also developed protein in urine and other PE factors. So they booked me for an induction at 40 weeks but I ended up being induced suddenly at 39 weeks instead as things got out of hand quite quickly.
hth :flower:


----------



## miss moody

Vintage67 I have been/am exhausted been on methyldopa for six weeks so not sure if this still applies? Thanks for the info, I'm grateful for any excuse possible to justify my sleepiness! :sleep:


----------



## miss moody

Hi Kanga, thanks for your story, everything I'm hearing all sounds very reassuring. It's good to know you were closely monitored and things were dealt with quickly. Were you able to proceed with a normal delivery after your induction? 
Thanks for your post :flower:



To hear from you ladies who have been through successful pregnancies makes everything seem so much more normal and less daunting :hugs: to you all


----------



## newgirl79

Hey Miss Moody, how far along are you now? I have chronic hypertension which has only ever been controlled to around 140/90. I had to change my medication pre-conception and am currently on Nifedipine and Labetelol. My BP has been rising the last couple of weeks but I have just spoken to a midwife at the hypertension clinic at my local hospital and she explained that only certain BP monitors are recommended for use in pregnancy. Apparently the increased blood flow etc means that lots of the electronic monitors give inaccurate readings!! I am hoping this means the really high readings I've been getting at home and work are not right!

Anyway I'm due to have my first scan, followed by a 24 hr BP monitor and then an appt with the maternal hypertension clinic next week so I'll keep you posted as to what info they give me. Main things I'm concerned about are likelihood of being able to have a vaginal delivery and whether or not I'll need to be induced (induction don't mind too much but really would like to avoid a C-section if poss!) Also I've been reading that epidurals are commonly given to keep BP down during birth but really don't want one as had one before for an operation and made me feel awful :nope:

Apols for long post but is good to find someone in similar position to me, and other ladies who have good insights to give!! Stay in touch xxx


----------



## miss moody

Hi Newgirl79 :hi:
I'm 10 weeks 2 days. I have an appointment on the 22nd with the consultant and will be having first scan then too. I've been put on methyldopa which I'm taking 3 times a day, seems to be going ok. I was a bit worried getting my bp checked once a month wasn't enough so have been seeing the nurse midway so at least its being checked every fortnight.
I was also worried about birth options,like you it would be my preference not to have a c-section, hopefully we will have our questions answered next week! :shrug:
Really good to hear from you, is this your first?
Let me know how you get on with your scan
:flower:


----------



## kanga

miss moody said:


> Hi Kanga, thanks for your story, everything I'm hearing all sounds very reassuring. It's good to know you were closely monitored and things were dealt with quickly. Were you able to proceed with a normal delivery after your induction?
> Thanks for your post :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> To hear from you ladies who have been through successful pregnancies makes everything seem so much more normal and less daunting :hugs: to you all

glad it helped :flower:

I didn't go into labour 2 days after my waters broke, so I had a induction using the drip. It was really painful and I had a couple of epis and a spinal. I couldnt push the baby out either so I had foreceps. Once you go down the intervenion route, it sort of spirals and your chances of having foreceps/ventouse or even csec are increased

Basically in my case, my body didn't give birth, it was all faked by the drip. My placenta wouldnt come out either and had to be removed manually in theatre. I was generally not well at the end of my pregnancy and imo, my body gave up. We would definitely have died years ago. But that is why life is so great now. Me and my baby are here and fine and how he came out and what happened to me while he was cooking, dont really matter now x


----------



## kanga

sorry, its also worth mentioning that an induction started just by the drip is completely different to an induction started by the pessary. Pessary can help bring on *natural* labour. The dirp does not - it basically fakes contractions and as soon as you turn the drip off, the contracions stop too. So if you do need an induction, with the pessray, you could end up with a proper natural labour anyway - which was just kck started with the pessary x


----------



## miss moody

Thanks for sharing your story Kanga x your labour sounds like it was pretty traumatic ! Glad you had a happy outcome. You make a good point that whatever happens on the journey is insignificant if we get a successful outcome. Not sure I feel that brave yet :shy: but will definitely keep this in mind xx


----------



## vintage67

Kanga, so well put. There are so many people running their mouths about interventions, inductions and sections. I look at the birth of my son 7 years ago and feel confident that I would have died 100 years ago, or at home today, with my medical condtions.


----------



## newgirl79

Thank you so much to Kanga and Vintage 67 for your input- it's really helpful to remind ourselves that we're lucky to live in this time, and in places where we can be offered this kind of help. I'm trying to be pragmatic about my pregnancy and keep an open mind as to the kind of help I might need, as you say Kanga, once bub is here safe and sound hopefully all that will fade into the background!!

MissMoody is great to chat with someone who is currently going through a similar thing :flower: Would definitely be good to keep in touch- I'm always amazed at the variety offered by different areas of the NHS- we'll probably end up having vastly different experiences :dohh:

Will let you know how I get on tomorrow, take care xxx


----------



## miss moody

Hope all goes well for you today Newgirl79
Good Luck ! 
:flower:


----------



## Johnnieswife

I had pre eclampsia on my last pregnancy. High BP and high levels of protein in urine. So I spent 3 months in hosp for monitoring before the birth. I got to 38 wks and BP went too high so they induced me and I had a perfectly healthy girl at 6lb 2oz :)

This pregnancy I was on meds for BP before I found out I was pregnant so they changed them to Labetalol. I'm having my BP checked weekly in GP and have to go to see the consultant every fortnight. He doubled my BP meds last week because its still 160/90..


----------



## miss moody

Thanks Johnnieswife, sounds like you are being well monitored. Hope your increased meds are keeping your bp under control, keep us updated. :flower:


----------



## newgirl79

Hey all, 

Just to update you...had my 12wk scan on Monday and they put me forward to 13+2 (quite nice to skip a week!) I had 24 hr BP monitor and as readings were still fairly high consultant wanted to increase my meds. As I get some wheezing with the Labetalol she decided to change me into Methyldopa instead- just on my first day today so waiting for the sleepiness to hit!! 

The consultant and hypertension mw said that if they can get my BP under control there's no reason why I shouldn't have perfectly 'normal' pregnancy and birth. She did say they won't let me go over 40 weeks though and will probably suggest an epidural during labour- I told her about my strong feelings about this and she said that epidurals used in labour are quite different to those used in operations (which is when I had it before). I'm still not keen though as I want to be able to move around as much as poss so I think I'll be quite clear that I only want one if it becomes necessary and not just as a preventative measure. 

MissMoody how did you get on yesterday?? Have you noticed any other side effects from the methyldopa? Johnnieswife- how did you cope with 3 months in hospital before giving birth?! 

take care all xx


----------



## miss moody

Hi Newgirl79,

Glad your scan went well :happydance:

Hope the change in meds does the trick for you. How have you found the Methyldopa? I think it does settle once your body is used to it I've not had any other side effects apart from excessive tiredness which could also be just a pregnancy symptom. For the first time today I actually felt awake at work so things are looking up.

I was so excited to see our little bean at the scan, I was really nervous that there would be nothing there :blush: but saw a right little wriggler! I finally feel like it's ok to be excited about meeting little bean now. 

I have been put onto Aspirin daily as well as the Methyldopa. I asked about the birth and have also been told that as long as bp is controlled a normal delivery should be fine. The Doc said that I would have increased BP meds during the labour.

I'm seeing the midwife in 4 weeks and then back to the consultant at 20 weeks for the scan and repeat bloods etc. I will be having some extra scans in 3rd trimester to check growth is ok. At the moment only having BP checked every 4 weeks to be increased if it goes up.
So far so good :D

Good luck to you all, keep us updated with your progress 

:flower:


----------



## newgirl79

Hi again MissM, 

Feels so good after that first scan doesn't it!! I am also allowing myself to get a bit excited for first time now too! :happydance:

Just to follow up on your post, it sounds (amazingly) as though we are getting pretty much same treatment. I will be having extra growth scans later on and 4wk check ups too and have also been put onto daily aspirin...

Let's keep our fingers crossed that things run smoothly from now on!! Take good care xx


----------



## miss moody

I've had a call from the midwife at the hospital and have had to send in another urine sample as the protein creatine ratio is borderline :shrug: should hear the new result today


----------



## newgirl79

Hey hon, 

Have you heard anything back from the hospital yet? Sure the borderline result was not what you wanted to hear but good they're picking up on things so quickly- let us know how you get on...

Thinking of you :hugs: xxx


----------



## miss moody

Thanks Newgirl79 x all ok
level back down and well within limits. Will have a re-test in a few weeks at MW appointment. Was in a bit of a panic but the hospital was great contacting me directly to give me the results.


----------



## newgirl79

Yay- glad to hear levels are back down and all is ok :happydance:

My BP is being very stubborn and not settling on the methyldopa (or meth as I like to call it much to dh's amusement!) so have had to go back to hospital and pick up a prescription for nifedipine (which they only took me off a week ago) to add back in again- aghhhh!!! 

Oh the joys of hypertensive pregnancy :wacko:

Keep in touch xxx


----------



## Olivias_mum

Hi,I have chronic hypertension (renal) and was monitored very closely. My bp is crazy high (easily hits 240/120) I saw my nephrologist (renal consultant) high risk OB consultant, and fetal maternal med consultant weekly for monitoring,growth scans, dopplers etc I also saw my specialist midwife and consultant (renal hypertension and pre e) in the renal hypertension antenatal clinic) atleast once a week for bp monitoring and changeing meds. I ended up on maximum dosages of methyldopa,labetalol,nifedipine,candasartan,spironolactone,oral hydralazine and doxazosine.
Both my girls were born at 28 weeks due to fetal distress (caused by my BP and the meds) They both had a lot of conplications through NICU and grace still has problems stemming from her being so prem but they are both very happy girls xx


----------



## miss moody

Hi Newgirl, sorry to hear the meds didn't work out :hugs: you'll be a rattling soon! Hope things level out with the new (or old) meds added. At least they are monitoring you closely. It's slowly dawning on me that it's unlikely we will be getting an easy ride! Stay in touch and let us know how you get on. Thankfully elevated BP seems fairly common in pregnancy so the Drs know how to deal with it. :flower:

Thanks for your story Olivias_mum, it's good to hear that despite the difficulties of your pregnancies you have two happy little girls x


----------



## ginny83

Hi, I developed hypertension in my pregnancy- never really got very high though.

I ended up being induced at 39+2 because of it and was also put on Labetelol.

I was induced with the drip and had a natural birth (although with vacuum extraction). I did ask for an epi, but had quite a short labour - they broke my waters at 3.30pm and I gave birth at 6.44pm - so there wasn't enough time. 

Now I have a lovely healthy 8 month old boy :) 

Even though I had a fantastic recovery from my labour, next time I am really going try and avoid being induced -at least with a drip anyway.


----------



## newgirl79

Hi again everyone, 

Olivias_mum- sounds like you had a right old time of it- it must have been exhausting keeping up with all those appointments! Still I suppose it's worth it to keep a close eye on your babies though, and so wonderful to hear that both of your girls are happy, and completely gorgeous judging by your pic. Thank you for sharing your story :flower:

Ginny83, it's good to hear that you recovered well from your labour too. I too would like to avoid being induced with a drip if poss but hey we'll see how it goes!

Take care all xxx


----------



## miss moody

Hi ladies, how are you all doing? :flower:


----------



## newgirl79

I'm not doing too badly cheers- was really pleased last week as BP had stayed under 140/90 but has been heading up again this week. Got another appt at hypertension clinic tomorrow so will update after that. Am assuming it will mean another increase in meds. How are you doing??? xx


----------



## jenn72810

I had really bad high blood pressure when I was pregnant, causing my loss at 28 weeks. The doctors tried methydolpa, lebetalol, and one other... nothing seemed to bring it down enough. This time I'm seeing a cardiologist before we try to get my blood pressure regulated on medications I can take while pregnant. He is currently trying nifedipine and it seems to be working. Just make sure that you keep a close eye on it.


----------



## newgirl79

Really sorry to hear about your loss Jenn, glad to hear you are getting extra care to manage things this time around :hugs:

I have to say hearing that has scared me a little bit though as I'm still only 18 wks at the mo- how high did your BP get?? I am trying not to worry about the effect on baby as I'm guessing that will just get me even more stressed out but it's really hard!

Had another appt at the hospital yest and they have increased my methyldopa again to 750mg three times a day. Readings I'm getting at home aren't too bad and still put me in the moderately high rather than severe category at the moment I think. Dr listened to heartbeat and said baby sounds fine and going back next week for an update...how is everyone else doing? xxx


----------



## jenn72810

My blood pressure was never really stable, it would just vary. I was going through a stressful time, so that didn't help at all. Sometimes my blood pressure would be 140/90 ish and as high as 180/110 ish... so it just would depend. Make sure to keep an eye on it. I actually did my own research about blood pressure medications that you can take while being pregnant. I mentioned the nifedipine to my doctor and he said that would be a good one to put me on. So you might do a little research and ask about them when you go. My doctor also told me that since I went through that before, I'm almost guarenteed to go on bed rest the next time I'm pregnant. So you might wanna ask your doctor about that as well. I have done tons of research to find out every possible way to help blood pressure while being pregnant. It has really helped me, I would be happy to help you!


----------



## newgirl79

Hi again Jenn, 

I'm also on Nifedipine currently (as well as Methyldopa). I have chronic hypertension and was on enalapril (an ACE inhibitor) for many years prior to trying to conceive. This type of drug definitely isn't advised for use in pregnancy so I came off this before ttc and changed onto Labetolol and then had to add in nifedipine when my bp increased. I get quite alot of breathing difficulties with the Labetolol so I have now been changed onto methyldopa but as far as I know these three medications are the ones most usually used (and deemed as safe) in pregnancy. 

Think you're definitely right that doing your own research helps, fortunately I feel well looked after by my hypertension team too as I see an obstetric team and my usual hypertension consultant at my local hospital!! I have a home monitor which is calibrated for use in pregnancy and monitoring a few times a day. My BP is running at around 145/98 this week which as I understand it is in the moderately high range- unfortunately it always reads higher at the hospital (the old white coat syndrome!) and the docs can't ignore that so we're still trying to get it down at this stage. (It's probably also worth saying that my BP typically ran at around or just under 140/90 even before pregnancy so what might sound quite high for one person may not really be that high for me!)

MissMoody- I forgot to mention that I had +1 of protein in my urine sample this week :wacko: how long did it take to get your results back when they sent yours off?? xxx


----------



## jenn72810

Let me to you... I know all about the white coat syndrome! Everytime I go to the cardiologist, it's always higher. So I told him he wasn't allowed to take my blood pressure any more, the nurse would just have to do it! Haha! During my first pregnancy, we didn't think my blood pressure was going to be as big as an issue as it was so I wasn't seeing a specialist. That's why this time around, I'm taking every extra step before we TTC that I need to do to make sure that doesn't happen again. As soon as I get the ok from the cardiologist, then I will go back to my OB to get the ok to try. Once I'm pregnant, they will send me to a high risk dr. I will be monitored by all 3 next time around, so I will be a lot more comfortable with the care I get.


----------



## miss moody

Hi Newgirl79, 
sorry busy weekend at work. My results where pretty quick took sample in Wednesday evening to gp sent to labs Thursday lunchtime and received results by phone on Friday morning. The midwife from hospital was great and phoned me. They might not get back to you if your results are ok xx hope everything ok . Must be a worry with your bp fluctuating. Thankfully so far mine has behaved but it's still early days!

Hi Jenn, 
sorry to hear about your loss, glad you have things in place to ensure you are well looked after in your next pregnancy. How often would you recommend having bp checked?


----------



## jenn72810

Thanks... I will keep my fingers crossed for you! I actually bought a blood pressure machine and take it at home everyday. I keep a record of it and take it to the doctor with me so they know what my blood pressure runs normally. It might also show them that you have "white coat syndrome!"


----------



## newgirl79

Glad your bp is running ok at the mo MissMoody! My protein is back to zero again thankfully as had to have it checked again on Sun at the hosp after BP spiked at home- all down at the hosp so seems I managed to avoid the white coat syndrome for once ha ha!! 

Might be worth asking if the team looking after you have a home monitor they can lend you. Apparently only certain monitors are deemed as accurate for monitoring bp in preg so the hosp have lent me one for the duration. I'm doing it a cpl of times a day at the mo. catch up soon xxx


----------



## Dinah93

Hi ladies, thank you to all who have posted here, it has really helped me. I'm so sorry for your loss Jenn, but impressed by your taking control of the medical situation. 

I've been put on nifedipine today at 6+4 as my bp has rocketed in the last 2 weeks to between 166/116 and 145/104 all this week. It was high years ago, but I've been naturally at a good place the last 2 years without the tablets. I'll be honest I'm quite scared of what could happen if it's gone this high this fast.


----------



## newgirl79

Hey Dinah93- good to have you with us! It is definitely scary but good that they're taking control of the situation quickly. Let us know how you get on over the next few weeks and if you have any other questions or anything...

My experience has been that the whole high bp in pregnancy thing is quite hard to get a handle on sometimes- for example I feel like they keep putting my meds up (on max dose of methyldopa and 40mg nifedipine now) even though my bp isn't really coming down- however as dh has pointed out it could well be rocketing up without the meds so just have to assume it's doing its job!! 

Does anyone else have any views on when they would start refusing increased meds?? 

xxx


----------



## W8ing4ours

Hi everyone, just popping in as I was diagnosed with gestational hypertension a few weeks back as well. I've been on bedrest and been ordered to see the Dr twice a week for non-stress tests and biophysical ultrasounds. My blood pressure is always around 150/100, 140/100, although it has been higher at times. My Dr. has decided to NOT put me on bp meds, she just wants me to lay flat on bedrest. Amazing, when they lay me down and take my bp it goes down immediately to 130/80. Anyhow, just wondering why so many are put on the meds so quickly, and my Dr has said she will likely deliver me in the next 2-3 weeks (33-36 weeks) because the high bp has caused my amnitoic fluid to dip into the 3rd percentile (very low) and she is concerned that the high bp is reducing the oxygen level to the placenta. Anyone else been told they are delivering early FOR SURE due to the high bp? We check every week for protein in my urine (indicating pre-eclampsia) but I've stayed borderline (higher than normal but not high enough to be considered pre-eclampsic) yet...

anyhow, thanks for letting me pop in, hope everyone is feeling well tonight...


----------



## Dinah93

Most people are put on the meds because obviously high bp is very dangerous, and they are usually quite successful at resolving the problem. High bp outside of pregnancy can lead to a stroke, regardless of age, and in pregnancy it can also cause the placenta to rupture. Regardless of anything else high bp throughout pregnancy leads to a low birthweight, which coupled with the fact these babies are usually early can make for some tiny little fighters. There are medications deemed safe to mom and baby which lessens these risks. I'm only 7 weeks in and need them, so while bed rest is an explored option for the later stages (or if bp climbs even if you're on meds) it's not feesible or a strong enough control to use for an entire pregnancy. Hope that helps answer your query on why they're prescribed so much.


----------



## newgirl79

Hey everyone, 

Hi to new posters, always good to hear people's experiences! Just to add to Dinah's comments there is the added issue that some of us have chronic rather than gestational hypertension, for example I've been on BP meds for over 10 years. In this case it's more a matter of altering your meds to those safe in pregnancy. 

Also I guess it would depend on the individual as to how effective different kinds of rest etc would be- I had a week off work recently and my BP was higher than ever despite having a really relaxing week!! I have been wondering if bed rest will be suggested to me later on but not sure yet. Also each individual is different in terms of how high their BP will be allowed to run. My pre pregnancy BP runs around 140/90 anyway and the docs have told me that my body will have got used to running at a higher level so I'm unlikely to suffer any real effects until it goes a lot higher. Still hoping it stays controlled over next few weeks as I really don't want to increase my meds for the time being...

Good luck W8ing4ours as sounds like you're getting pretty close to arrival of baby now!! I'm certainly expecting to have an early one but still seems like a long way off!! xxx


----------



## W8ing4ours

Thanks Dinah and newgirl, I appreciate all of your input. I was back at the Dr today and my bp was taken 3 times, all about 160/105, 163/108, etc. So she finally put me on bp medication today, it's called Labetalol, she is starting with a pretty low dose because my bp still seems to regulate immediately when I lay down and she doesnt want me to to go too low all day long because I am on bedrest. On a better note, my fluid stayed at an 8 since Monday, so it hasn't gone down and that is pretty reassuring. I'm hopeful that the bp meds with stabilize my bp and if we can keep the fluid where it is I might even make it to a full 37 weeks! 

Hope everyone is doing well tonight and thanks again for all of the information.


----------



## aimadinging

level back down and well within limits.


----------



## newgirl79

Hi all, 

aimadinging, glad to hear your levels are back down. W8ing4ours, I have been on Labetolol before too, as far as I know, that and methyldopa are most commonly used meds in pregnancy- i only changed as i had some wheezing with the labetelol but hopefully you'll get on fine and you won't have to be on it for too long! Fingers crossed for the 37 wk mark, let us know xxx


----------



## W8ing4ours

Hi everyone, ended up admitted to the hospital monday due to bp, even on labetalol and laying down bp was 170/110, and 184/117 sitting up. So, they tripled my dose of labetalol and i've since had a major allergic reaction. FULL body rash, like, EVERYWHERE, worst itch ive ever felt, i honestly believe last night was one of the worst nights of my life. Stopped the labetalol today and am praying this rash goes away now. Dr said its very rare to develop such a strong reaction, but that it does happen. Bp was 150/103 today, still hanging in there...hope you are all doing well.


----------



## newgirl79

That does sound like an extreme reaction, not what you want at all :nope: Hope it's all calmed down now and they're finding another way to control your BP. Not long to go now, hang on in there, thinking of you xxx


----------



## miss moody

W8iting4ours that sounds like a trial, hope you are doing ok x 
How is everyone else doing? My BP is behaving nicely though I am feeling quite anxious about what the third trimester holds. Hope you are all well xx. :flower:


----------



## W8ing4ours

The rash is gone! It was the labetalol, so thank God we figured it out quickly. I can still see a few bumps on my feet and legs, but for the most part it is gone. They ended up putting me on 90mg of Nifedipine instead. My blood pressure has been steadily hanging at about 150/100, and finally this weekend I developed preeclampsia (which the Dr has been suspecting and anticipating for awhile now, but im finally spilling protein). So, I went in today for an ultrasound and my fluid is low (just above a 5) and we now have a csection scheduled for Thursday. I will be 37 weeks then. I can't wait to have the last few months behind me, it has been a lot of ups and downs and A LOT of worry. I will be sure to update when little Madeline finally arrives, hope you are all doing well and your bps are staying down! :)


----------



## Dinah93

Best of luck for Thursday W8ing. 

BP is currently well controlled on Methyldopa 250 4 times a day, but very early days yet. Weekly urine dips have all been NAD. First scan on Monday, definite bump there which I'm finding hard to hide at work.


----------



## W8ing4ours

Thinking of you Dinah, hoping that things will regulate for you and that the next 6 months go smoothly...you won't be able to hide it much longer!! :)


----------



## Dinah93

Looking forward not to have to hide it. Told my brother last night, he was really excited for us. Back to see the hospital team after the first scan, I'm so excited for you for tomorrow, should be an amazing day - come back and let us know how it went sometime? x


----------



## W8ing4ours

I will for sure! I am 19 hours away from checking in at the hospital, 21 hours from meeting my daughter! It feels so surreal, how is that? I've been obsessing over this for months, so why does it seem so crazy to me now that it is actually happening!! I'm kinda scared, definitely nervous, but excited to hold my baby girl! This has been a 5 year road now and I'm just praying everything goes well tomorrow and that my LO is healthy and that I recover quickly! Will update as soon as I can after she is born!! :)


----------



## Yasminesa

Hi ladies,
I am a chronic hypertension patient too and am expecting my first in April. With my first positive preg test they immideatly put me on methyldopa 250mg 3 times a day and I was fine up til recently just got back from an appointment with my consultant who was not pleased with my bp slow rise (I am 22 weeks) and has changed me onto labetalol. Any advice on this new tabs? as pharmacist was vague and said she had no leaflets left. Also they are now going to se me more often as I complained about their lack of care so far (London is not the best place to want better attention from docs)


----------



## newgirl79

Hi everyone, 

Feels like there's a lot to catch up on! 

W8ing4ours- can't wait to hear how you are getting on with baby Madeleine, although we'll let you off if you're not on BnB for a while :winkwink: Really hope everything went well, you deserved an easy ride after the long road to get to this point and the troubles of the last few weeks!!

Dinah93- how did your scan go?! Have you told anyone else your news yet? 
Yasminesa, welcome to the hypertensives thread :flower: I think a few of us have been/are on Labetolol- I'm not currently as they wanted to up my dose and it was already making me quite wheezy, so not so great if you're an asthmatic but otherwise a good safe medication for use in pregnancy so I'm told!

MissMoody, I know what you mean about the third trimester! I am feeling good at the moment and BP has been behaving itself but it's started to creep up again in last week or so. I've been really busy recently and have been cross with myself for occasionally missing a dose of my meds- I'm on a six times a day schedule at the mo and it's sooooo hard to time all my doses when my routine is different from normal :dohh: Anyway suppose I shouldn't beat myself up- going for another growth scan this week but bump is huge so hoping I haven't got anything to worry about. Do you think it will be time to start asking about birth options and stuff soon? Two of my close friends who have had very normal pregnancies have just ended up having to be induced after going over so I don't feel so alarmed about this now!

Take care all and keep in touch, apols for long post xxx


----------



## sunyellowbby

I would recommend that you take the pregnacare for breastfeeding which is fine to take in pregnancy but has calcium which is good to have in pregnancy esp for hypertensives.


----------



## Yasminesa

Hey ladies,
Thanx for the welcome, had to take a few days to adjust to the labetalol I didn't feel right at first and that scalp tingling was annoying. Back at the hospital in a bit to see how my body has taken to it - I have been checking at home but they still want me in :shrug:.
Quick question - will I defo neeed more scans to check LO's growth? or is that only in certain cases?

Sorry I am such a novice but I have been trying to treat myself under normal pregnancy standards not under a hypertensive patient way.

Hope you and your bumps are all doing good.:flower::flower:


----------



## miss moody

Hi everyone! :flower:
Good to hear how you are all getting on. 

W8ing4ours hope things are going well for you and baby Madeline :crib:

Dinah93 sounds like things are well regulated. I'm on methyldopa too along with aspirin and have been fine so far, Urine has also been NAD which is definitely good going for me. Let us know how the scan went and enjoy sharing your happy news :happydance:

Yasminesa Hi and welcome! I'm also expecting my first in April, due on the 8th. I'm still on methyl dopa but I know labetalol is widely used hope it is suiting you. Care wise I've only been seen once extra by MW to check BP as consultant was happy for me to have BP checked only every four weeks until 28 weeks when it will be fortnightly unless it rises. I'm in for a scan at 27 weeks to check all is ok with growth. I think it's fairly standard to have growth scans if your hypertensive as a raise in BP can cause the placenta to not work properly and not deliver all nutrients baby needs. Keep us updated with how you're getting on :flower:

Newgirl Hi :wave:
I struggle to keep tabs on my meds too and I only need to take them three times a day. I was setting reminders on my phone but it was driving people in my office nuts, they couldn't understand why I needed reminding that it was 3 o'clock every day :dohh:
I'm definitely thinking a lot more about third trimester and the possible outcomes. I've not actually seen my consultant yet at hospital appointments but will definitely be seeing her at 27 weeks so will be hoping to have questions answered and fears allayed. My mum wants to make a trip to Oz in March and I'm frightened that she'll be away at a time when I'm most likely to have trouble with my BP. All sounds well with your bump, at our 20 week scan our baby has very long legs, my husband has been telling folk the baby isn't mine! (He's 6'4", I'm 5'3")

Take care all and stay in touch :flower:


----------



## Dinah93

I think it all depends on your individual circumstances and how dangerous they consider your bp to be. I'm at the hospital every 4 weeks for consultant check, weekly for midwife check, and it will be 4 weekly scans after 20 weeks to check on progress.


----------



## Yasminesa

Ok slightly concerned, bp is fine but I have been getting a tight chest now for 20 mins, should I call the MW or maternity ward? or just ride it out?:help:


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Hi I'm glad I came across this thread :flower:

At my booking in appointment my BP was 160/110 and my midwife freaked out. Since then I've been to the hospital 3 times for monitering and been put on methyldopa. The consultant thinks I had pre-existing hypertention that had gone undiagnosed.

At the hospital today my BP has come down (143/79 I think) but I have to go back next week to be monitered again and see the consultant. Can I assume this will be a regular thing?


----------



## Dinah93

Hi Louise, yes it's likely they'll monitor you weekly, although it's come down to a great level. The hospital may feel comfortable getting your midwife to check it once they're satisfied it's come down if you have no other issues. 

Yasminesa, how's the chest today? With everything getting squished up a bit inside a cold can knock you for six a lot worse than normal, which is why the flu jab is so important for pregnant ladies. If you're still feeling breathless/pains I'd go to the doctor just to get checked out and reassured.


----------



## laura077

Hello ladies, thank you so much for sharing your stories and information. I was diagnosed with chronic hypertension at 6 weeks because my bp was 155/96. They put me on 250mg Methyldopa twice a day. I just had my 20 wk anatomy scan and checkup and bp was 145/91 so they upped my dosage to 500mg 3 times a day. I was worried about a high dose affecting baby. His growth is right on schedule, but my doctor warned me that the "honeymoon" of my pregnancy is probably almost over and he wants to see me every two weeks.


----------



## Tititimes2

Hi, ladies. I just wanted to say hello and I hope all of your BPs are doing ok.

I have had 3 losses in a year and a half and with two of them I have had severe BP issues (not the cause). I have had chronic hypertension for many years and I guess it comes with the territory. In fact, I knew I was pregnant this time before a FRER told me b/c my BP shot up all of a sudden (I check it regularly). Called my OB and he knew it too and we talked for two week adjusting my meds until I got my BFP. Seems Labetalol and Nifedipine together are working for now and I'm in my regular range for pregnancy as far as my OB is concerned. Right now, I am still working, which is a good sign, since last time I was home on bed rest from week 8 until my loss at 14 weeks and the doctor was set to hospitalize me the day we found out that our little guy had anencephaly and T18, which was incompatible with life.

I am miraculously back in the pregnancy forum, guarded but hoping for the best. I am being very careful about my diet (low sodium) and getting a tiny bit of exercise by a little walking every day. High BP is scary in pregnancy b/c of all the effects it can have on the baby, but it can be controlled, as many of you know, if you keep up with it.

Wishing you all wonderful pregnancies and normal BPs!


----------



## Yasminesa

Hey ladies,

Thanx for the support, so nice not to feel alone with chronic hypertension.

Miss Moody - so strange that your edd is the date I think my little girl will arrive, my edd is 4th of April but have a strange feeling she will appear on the 8th lol just a feeling but I have been known to be right lol. How are you?

AFM -the chest pain eased but hasn't gone. I have an obstetric appointment today so will talk to her about it as she speacialises in hypertensive patients:thumbup: yay! 
Anyone get a sore stomach on labetalol?


----------



## W8ing4ours

Hi ladies! Sorry it's been so long since I've updated, its amazing how quickly this last week has gone, all the days have merged together! Madeline and I are both doing well! I am recovering nicely from the c-section. I feel like I should be honest and mention here the only real side affect my gestational hyptertension (and preeclampsia) had on my recovery. I had to be put on a magnesium drip immediately following the c-section. This was not a good experience. Magnesium helps regulate blood pressure somewhat, but it's main purpose is to stop any seizures from happening due to the high blood pressure. The drip stayed on for 36 hours and it made it really difficult to feel ok. I felt like I was burning up, I was confused, it was hard to think straight, and just overall made me feel icky inside. Looking back, I was pretty drugged up on pain medications etc because of the c-section, and obviously the magnesium was better than having a seizure, but I feel like I should mention it because it was a difficult side affect of having high blood pressure immediately following birth.

So, that said, Maddie is amazing! I can't believe I'm a mom and I can't believe how much I love her! I have no idea what day it is, or time it is, I need a shower and I haven't had more than 3 or so hours of sleep a night in a week, but it's all worth it! Hope you are all doing well!
 



Attached Files:







Maddie 1.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 11









Maddie 2.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Tititimes2

W8ing4ours said:


> I am recovering nicely from the c-section. I feel like I should be honest and mention here the only real side affect my gestational hyptertension (and preeclampsia) had on my recovery. I had to be put on a magnesium drip immediately following the c-section. This was not a good experience. Magnesium helps regulate blood pressure somewhat, but it's main purpose is to stop any seizures from happening due to the high blood pressure. The drip stayed on for 36 hours and it made it really difficult to feel ok. I felt like I was burning up, I was confused, it was hard to think straight, and just overall made me feel icky inside. Looking back, I was pretty drugged up on pain medications etc because of the c-section, and obviously the magnesium was better than having a seizure, but I feel like I should mention it because it was a difficult side affect of having high blood pressure!

I am so happy for you! And she is so adorable. I am so glad to hear that you and your daughter made it through your pregnancy just fine with the dreaded BP issues. Thanks for sharing your story! It so helps to hear that everything can be just fine. Congrats


----------



## Dinah93

I'm so glad it all worked out for you, huge congratulations x


----------



## Yasminesa

W8in4ours - Aww she's adorable and the info is invaluable, Congrats.

Yep you ladies were right, extra scans at 28 weeks and 34 weeks, been told I should be taking 75mg of Aspirin a day (should of had it from 12 weeks, oops!) another check on kidneys and liver with bloods and scans and then see consultant at 28 and 34 weeks and depending on how I am be seen either every 4 or 2 weeks, feeling better with this consultant - she knows what she is talking about. 
So pleased to have found this forum as I had no idea about the effects bp can have on the placenta and that I should have been getting more scans - you ladies are saviours!


----------



## newgirl79

Hi again everyone, 

It's so reassuring to have all of you to catch up with...definitely makes me feel less nervous to hear other's experiences and how they're dealing with things! W8ing4ours- Madeleine is absolutely gorgeous- you must be on cloud nine! Thanks for sharing the info about the magnesium too, always better to be prepared I think!! 

Yasminesa- hope the chest pain has eased. Did you get any wheezing with it? I often felt like I couldn't catch my breath when I was on Lab. but think this was due to being mildly asthmatic. 
Louise and Laura077-hi, it's good to hear from you. Sounds like you can both expect regular monitoring from now on! Can be a bit of a pain with all the extra appts but I've found it quite reassuring too. 
Tititimes- so sorry to hear about your losses, it must be a difficult time for you at the moment, but it's good to have you with us and hope we can continue to be support for one another...

Update from me: Had my 24wk growth scan this week and all is looking good with baby- they also scanned arteries in my groin as apparently the blood flow through these gives a good sign of how the placenta is functioning. All looks fine so the consultant says at this stage there is no evidence that I will develop pre-eclampsia :thumbup: I'm back in 4 weeks time for another scan and consultant appt...

MissMoody- I asked more Qs about the 3rd Tri/birth and the consultant said whilst they won't want me to go over 40 weeks there won't necessarily need to induce me before then if my BP stays where it is now (hovering just under 140/90). They will still be keen for me to have epidural and I've said I'm fine with that IF my BP is raised and not just as a preventative measure, which she seemed happy with. Hope you're managing to keep on top of your meds without the alarm- perhaps we just need to stick post-it notes absolutely everywhere to remind us :wacko:

Sorry for another long post!! xxx


----------



## Yasminesa

Hey,

Newgirl - Ye its labetalol makes me feel like an elephant is sitting my chest for a short time after taking the tabs lol. Glad to hear everything looked good at your scan.

Did anyone feel awful when taking 200 mg x 2 of labetalol a day with 75 mg of Aspirin? or is it just my body being soft lol


----------



## laura077

Thanks Newgirl! Yeah this week has been a bit rough since they upped me to 1500mg a day. I'm a lot more tired and feel sick after taking it. Hoping my body will adjust to it a bit better soon. As long as it keeps the bp down and me out of hospital early, I'm happy! 

W8in4ours- So glad to hear your cutie arrived safe


----------



## Cheska

Hi ladies. 

I was diagnosed as having essential hypertension when i was 15.
I have had a bad experience with high bp and pregnancy earlier this year.

Now under a specialist at a different hospital and she has put me on nifedipine and labetalol. My blood pressure at the minute is the best it's EVER been so I am feeling a lot more confident and trying to think positively about 'next time'. 

It's nice to see you all keeping each other positive and having somebody in the same situation must help greatly. Im hoping this next month will be my turn and that i can join you all shortly . 

Best of luck to you all xxx


----------



## Dinah93

Glad you're being taken care of early Cheska. 

Midwife bp check today, 120/80 - really pleased with how the methyldopa is working so far (so long as I don't get the bp checked at the hospital where suddenly it goes sky high!). I feared it might be way up as I've had a headache for 3 days, dizzyness, light headedness etc, so glad to find out that's just normal pregnancy.


----------



## Tititimes2

Great BP Dinah!


----------



## JessPape

Hi! I'm new, I haven't really been classified with high bp yet, as I think my doctor is just keeping an eye on it. However, I'm contemplating if its hiigh at my next appointment on the 29th, if I should ask to be put on meds? I've never had high blood pressure so I know iits pregnancy induced. But my mother and grandmother also had high bp well pregnant. This is my first and very exciting pregnancy, I'll have my first ultrasound in january! Nice to find a place where other people have the same issues. :)


----------



## Dinah93

I'd trust the doctor, if you're high they won't let it go uncontrolled, if it's just looking like it could rise they will probably do weekly monitoring and if it does rise put you on tablets then. They kick in pretty quickly (with 2 days) but you don't want low blood pressure either, and if you have to go on tablets there is obviously a slightly increased risk of complications, and also you'll automatically become high risk, which means you have to give birth in a consultant led unit attached to a monitor, so it really limits moving around (personally I'm gutted I can't have a water birth). I wouldn't push for them if they think monitoring is all you need, but equally if you do need them then that's best for the baby and you and not to worry.


----------



## Tititimes2

I totally agree with Dinah. Trust the doctor to monitor you and determine what is best as your pregnancy progresses. BP can rise as the pregnancy progresses. So you may need different meds/dosages during diffent times. 

I am an extreme case b/c I am chronic hypertensive. I have had my meds adjusted for the last 4 weeks- my dosage has changed and the number of times a day I take them has too. Looks like I may change again soon b/c it is looking like my pressure is creeping up in the morning so my OB may increase one med at night and reduce dosages during the day. BP is really is something that has to be continually monitored b/c it can be fine one minute and crazy the next.

I hope yours stays in control.


----------



## newgirl79

Hi again to new people and good luck this month Cheska!! 

Dinah- your post about BP going sky high at the hospital made me chuckle!! My consultants have cottoned on now and have stopped doing it there- they are just relying on my home monitoring instead as my readings are always way higher when someone else is checking it!! Your BP sounds like it's doing great at the moment- yay!!

xx


----------



## scotmum35

sorry posted twice lol


----------



## scotmum35

grr just wrote a long post and the page reset.
ive known im preg for 2 weeks im just over 7 weeks.dr changed my meds to adalat and ive seen the midwife last thurs and this thurs.my bp was up so she talked to the OB and the dr and they want me to take 2 pills a day instead of just one.
i admit ive had 3 freakouts so far about being preg with high bp asthma and a ton of other health problems.sometimes i think i cant do this i cant put myself at risk when i already have 2 kids but most of the time im fine and think about people with worse complications.deep down i want this baby im just fed up worrying already.
it is wonderful to see other women are coping and have even had a successful birth's.


----------



## newgirl79

Hi scotmum, 

It can be hard not to worry about having extra health probs on top of being pregnant, I was worrying loads about what it would be like earlier on, but after being carefully monitored and looked after I feel more relaxed as things go on. Think the different meds can take a bit of getting used to as well!! Good luck with it xxx


----------



## PoodleMommy

Hi, girls - mind if I pop in? I am 22w5d pregnant and have been having high BP readings at the midwife/doctor check-ups (140's over 90's-ish), and at yesterday's appointment, it was around 160/100. The midwife said I absolutely must go on meds, no if's, ands or buts.

I was devastated to hear this, because I want an unmedicated pregnancy and natural childbirth if possible, but the midwife explained that high BP can restrict blood flow to the placenta and caused problems for the baby. I had already been worried about possible preeclampsia and IUGR for other reasons (mainly, my first trimester bloodwork). 

But, after reading every page of this thread, I'm feeling much better about it. I'm taking 250mg methyldopa twice daily, and just started the first dose last night.

I've been monitoring my BP at home, and already, after just two doses, my BP was only 120/84! It hasn't been that low since the very beginning of the pregnancy! 

So, I guess after that, and after all your helpful posts, I'm a believer in BP meds... still nervous about it masking preeclampsia or causing harm to the baby, but I guess you all have convinced me that high BP would be more dangerous to the baby than any meds!

Thanks again for all your great posts here, and W8ting, if you're reading this, CONGRATS on that beautiful baby girl of yours!! She is lovely!!


----------



## Dinah93

Glad to hear you're more comfortable with it Poodle. 

Mine has gone a bit mental in the last few weeks. I've spoken to three midwifes, been told by the ante-natal clinic at the hospital (whose consultant's care I'm under) to go to A&E if I'm concerned, but eventually today I found a fantastic GP who listened. Turns out I was right and not worrying for no reason, my BP was 148/108 so I've gone from 4x250mg methyldopa to 3x500mg, although she doesn't think this will be enough. I've had splitting headaches, dizzyness and poor depth of field for over a week now, and I've had high bp long enough to recognise the signs it's too high. 

My GP also offered to sign me off until the baby is due. I'm in two minds about this, on the one hand I feel like my team at work wouldn't be too impressed with me vanishing off 5 months early, on the other hand I want to do what's best to keep the baby in as long as possible. 

The midwife did check today and the baby is growing well, has a strong heartbeat and is very active, so that's reassuring.


----------



## W8ing4ours

Hi Poodle, thanks for the compliment on lo! She and I are doing great! Still on bp meds, but hoping at my post partum appt next week I can finally get off! Just wanted to mention that poodle, if you are on bp meds during pregnancy (due to gestational induced hypertension) they will continue to do bloodwork and urine tests, so the bp meds wont hide pre-e if you get it. Glad to hear you are responding so well to the meds! Just try to take care off yourself and rest, rest, rest!

Dinah - I was worried about leaving work early too, but i believe (and so does my dr.) that I made it to 37+1 because of my strict bedrest! This time will pass quickly (i know, it feels like FOREVER now though) but just take it easy and listen to your GP, you wont regret it.

Hoping all of you are doing well and wishing you health through the end of your pregnancies!


----------



## quail

hi can anyone help,ive been diagnosed with high b/p and i have to see my doc tommorow for some meds.what will hapeen at this visit,thanks.xx


----------



## Dinah93

They'll take our blood pressure to check if it is still high, then depending on how high they will either monitor it weekly/fortnightly, or prescribe anti-hypertensives as well as monitoring it weekly/fortnightly. You will get extra scans throughout the pregnancy from 20 weeks to check the baby is growing correctly as they can be a bit on the small side if bp is too high.


----------



## letia659

hi I just found this thread! I have chronic hbp since having pre-e with my oldest son (hes 7yrs) had to take methyldopa in all my pregnancies since and was induced at 39 weeks with my youngest son never got pre-e with him just my bp was going a bit crazy so there was no reason to keep him in any longer he was a big boy at 8lbs 14oz so Im kinda glad I had him before he gained even more! my baby girl grew her wings at 17 weeks (I was told she quit growing at 15 weeks) so I didnt get far enough in that pregnancy to have bp issues and Im now close to 14 weeks with my 4th hoping for a good pregnancy like I had with my 2nd! Im getting a scan every 2 weeks until we get past 18 weeks since we dont know the cause of losing our baby girl but I was assured it wasnt due to hbp hopefully they were right. :)


----------



## miss moody

Hi all,
so many new ladies to catch up with! 

Dinah - sounds like you're making a sensible choice to take a couple of weeks and see how things progress, hope it works for you. It must be really frustrating to know that meds aren't going to work for you, at least you are being closely monitored.

Newgirl - glad all well with your scan, I've just been for growth scan this week and no problems with babies growth, the consultant commented on how several aspects of our baby are larger than average! So meds obviously doing the trick! I did have signs of an infection for the first time this pregnancy so am on antibiotics. I was almost a little relieved to find out as I have been totally shattered and couldn't quite bare the thought that I will be this tired until the end of the pregnancy! I'm back again at 33 weeks for another scan.

W8iting - your little girl is adorable, really glad everything worked out well in the end and thanks for the info on the magnesium drip.

Scotmum, Poodle, Yasminesa, Tititimes2, Cheska, Louise, Laura and Jess (sorry if I wmised anyone!) - welcome and thanks for sharing your experiences keep us posted :flower:


----------



## quail

hi, well i spoke with my dr and she has put me on beta blockers as the majority of my high bp is due to extreme anxiety and she said this should help both , i have to go and see my mw again next week ,she also said that i wouldnt be able to go past my due date,has anyone else been told they wont be allowed to go over? i dont mind really as my last baby was quite big at 8lb 15 at a week late.xxxx


----------



## okmomma

Hello. I am 16 weeks pregnant with my 2nd child. I have had high bp for the past 2 yrs, but it was under control before getting pg. Last week it shot up to 169/100. The dr increased my doseage of Labetalol from 100 mg/day to 400 mg/day. It brought it down, barely. Two days ago I was switched to Procardia XL. I am thinking it will take a few days for my body to adjust. It has been rangeing from 130/80 to 145/95, so it seems to be better than the labetalol. 

Sometimes I overreact to things. I am afraid they are going to tell me I can't continue this pregnancy (irrational thoughts). How will the high bp effect my pregnancy besides extra appointments? I want to be able to get my bp under control and carry this baby to term. I am fine with being induced anytime after 37 weeks.


----------



## Dinah93

My bp is currently averaging 140/100, and has been for 5 weeks. Before that it hasn't really been below 125/90 since I got my BFP, and before they played with my medication in week 7 I was running at 165/125 for a few weeks. No one has at any point suggested I can't continue the pregnancy, and they believe at present I'll be having a normal vaginal birth, although there is an increased chance of a c-section. I was put on bed rest a fortnight ago for the rest of the pregnancy, but I'm happy to do that if it means the baby can stay in for longer. 

The main impact of high bp is that your baby will be small or you will need to deliver early via c-section. As you have essential not pregnancy induced hypertension you are at only a marginally higher risk of developing pre-pre-eclampsia than any other random pregnant lady on the street. You'll get extra scans and urine tests to make sure everything is going okay and the baby is measuring well. 

My mum has the same high bp issues as me, she was put on hospital bed rest at 22 weeks with both her pregnancies, and had emergency c-sections at 36 and 37 weeks. We're both absolutely fine and were happy babies (although I did have a tendency towards ear infections). 

Basically don't worry, monitoring is a good thing as if your bp starts to rise they can tweek your tablets or put you on bed rest before things get out of control.


----------



## okmomma

I hope I don't get put on bedrest. I am usually fairly active. I like to get to the gym 4-5 times aweek when I feel good. I'm glad my bp is staying below 150/100. My dr said that was ok for now.


----------



## newgirl79

Hi everyone, 

Thought I'd better check in and say hi to all the new people!! Hope everyone is doing ok...

Poodle- really glad to hear the posts have been helpful, I've certainly found it useful to hear from others going through the same thing. 

Dinah- was going to ask about your decision re work but am I right in saying you're on bed rest now? How are you managing? You're absolutely doing the right thing in focussing on what's best for you and baby- hope you're coping ok :flower:

Quail- Glad your appt went ok. Is it Labetolol they've put you on? I think a few of us have been advised that we won't be allowed to go over due date as they expect the placenta to start losing efficiency earlier when you're on BP meds. 

Letia659- sorry to hear about your loss. Sounds like you're being monitored closely this time around though so hope things go smoothly for you. 

Quick update from me: BP started to go up again a cpl of weeks ago so they've increased my nifedipine to 30mg twice per day (as well as methyldopa 750 4x daily). Seems to have settled again now and scans are showing baby is growing fine. Unfortunately though I have now developed polyhydramnios (excess amniotic fluid) and have to have MORE scans (to check baby's swallowing ok etc) and a test for gestational diabetes and apparently may be more likely to have preterm labour- joy of all joys!! Am feeling pretty healthy still (if quite large) so just trying to take each day at a time :wacko:

MissMoody how goes it with you? Are you still working? I was meant to be working until 36+4 but am thinking I might have to finish earlier now what with the new complications- especially as I work 30 miles from home/the hospital where I'm booked in. What do you all think?
Keep in touch everyone xxx


----------



## laura077

They have switched me to weekly checkups with the high risk doctors now for BP. I also go to have a 2nd growth scan on Wednesday, and they want to do one every 4 weeks to make sure there's no sign of IUGR. I've got 2 appointments a week now because I have gestational diabetes now, too. :( One at the maternal ward and one at my doctors office. It's all starting to get scary. BP was 145/80 today, so they left my meds the same.


----------



## miss moody

Hi everyone, good to hear how you're all getting on. :flower:
Newgirl, sounds like things are getting a bit hectic but good to see you are being well cared for. I'm currently planning on working up until 36 + 4 but keeping flexible in case health changes. If you have long commute and all those extra appointments to contend with I would definitely think about stopping work sooner just to take the pressure off. So far so good with me, slight panic at the weekend as baby had reduced movements but as soon as hooked up to the monitor baby started kung fu kicking! 

BP behaving so still on aspirin and methyldopa and just having fortnightly checks for BP and urine and six weekly growth scans. Baby breech at moment but keep being told plenty of time for baby to move, seems quite comfy, kicking me in the groin!


----------



## newgirl79

Hi again, 

MissM have decided to start my mat leave just before I get to 36 wks now- will just give me a bit of extra breathing space I think!! Glad your BP is behaving and sure baby will do an about turn soon enough- don't suppose you'll miss it at this stage!! 

8 weeks exactly til my due date- eek!!! xx


----------



## Dinah93

Planning to start maternity leave at 36 weeks as it's likely I'll be signed off till then so it will kick in anyway. Want to have the babies room ready soon though as mums high blood pressure meant I was an emergency C section at 33 weeks, so I'd feel better having everything ready by 30 weeks. BP still holding steady at about 135/90 for the midwife, 138/98 at home and the doctors. Consultant still being useless and telling me I have white coat hypertension.... after 10 years of monitoring! I pointed out I get high readings at home too and I'm not scared of the machine or the frankly lovely midwife but I might as well have been speaking Chinese for all the attention he paid me. Have the 20 week scan on Wednesday, and back to the consultant a week later.


----------



## SabrinaKat

Hi,

I was diagnosed with pregnancy induced hypertension earlier last week (as on two occasions, my BP was quite high) after two days in hospital. I'm taking Labetalol 600 mg and so far, my at home BP has been okay-ish, but have to attend day clinics every other day to monitor BP, etc. We're essentially trying to get through the next two weeks, I suppose, but any further ideas of what I can or is it just a case of taking it one day at a time?

Thanks!


----------



## Dinah93

Keeping your feet up (very literally) lowers your bp by about 10-15 points, so try to stay laid down as much as possible to keep it lower. Avoid salt like the plague as it really bumps it up too. Hopefully those will help although bp can be a lot harder to predict the nearer to your due date you get.


----------



## quail

sorry i never replied before ive been really worried about all the bloodwork i had done last week as i suffer with anxiey i was convinced there would be something wrong,anyway yes it is labetalol i have been put on 200mg twice a day and i went to the maternity assement today and my bp was 129/84 so they were really happy with that, and my bloodwork was fine so i now see the mw at 16 weeks and then have my detailed scan and see consultant at 20 weeks , have been told if bp stays fine i wont be induced they will leave me to go into labour myself.xx


----------



## laura077

BP was 128/78 today! I was so excited. I don't think it's been that low...ever or at least a while. Hope everyone else is doing well. Baby is in the 29.7 percentile for growth. Hope we can keep him in the ok range.


----------



## SabrinaKat

what do you guys think of the home BP machines? reliable or not?

thanks?


----------



## newgirl79

Hi everyone, hope all ok...

Dinah- must be a bit scary knowing what happened with your mum. Did her BP just go really really high or were there problems with the baby (you??) getting distressed too? Can understand you wanting to be ready early though- keep us posted on how you're getting on :flower: Can I ask about you being signed off by the way? Was it specifically due to high BP? Is yours chronic or gestational? I am still surprised by the amount of variation in how things are approached across the country!! 

SabrinaKat- think it's absolutely about taking things one day at a time. I'm afriad I don't have any real words of wisdom about how to manage high BP as mine's been around for years and I've not found any particular pattern to lowering it :wacko: As for home monitors I was told very definitely that most are not accurate for use in pregnancy (something to do with the extra blood flow etc) and that applies to many used in general doctors surgeries etc (I work in the NHS and got told to stop measuring mine on the brand new dynamap at work!) There is a team of medics in the UK doing research on the best monitors to use and I've been lent one by the hospital (a microlife monitor) to use for the duration of the pregnancy. Having said that I wouldn't worry if you don't have access to one of these, perhaps just ask for your care team's advice on the best sort to use??? 

Quail and Laura077- great news on the blood tests and BP readings- hope all continues to go well :thumbup:

I'm off to the hosp this afternoon for my next hypertension appt- BP has been all over the place this week- from 116/87 to 159/109 so have absolutely no idea what they're going to say!!!! They told me to look out for low readings as well as high due to high level of meds but I am seriously confused now! Will keep you posted, take care all xxx


----------



## WinterKage

Hi Ladies, May i join? I suffer from high blood pressure too, am on methlydopa 2 x a day though tablets seem to be working as my last bp check at 15 wks was 118/72. I have a consultant appointment this coming Monday about blood pressure and just wandered what they usually tell you? x


----------



## newgirl79

Hi there WinterKage, 

I expect the consultant will just want to double check your BP and medication, but sounds like it's pretty good at the moment!! They may want to set up regular appts or growth scans as you get further on just to make sure the meds are not affecting anything... to put people's mind at rest I have been on a ton of meds all through the pregnancy and baby is doing brilliantly at just under average weight at 35 weeks!! 

Let us know how you get on x


----------



## Dinah93

newgirl79 said:


> Hi everyone, hope all ok...
> 
> Dinah- must be a bit scary knowing what happened with your mum. Did her BP just go really really high or were there problems with the baby (you??) getting distressed too? Can understand you wanting to be ready early though- keep us posted on how you're getting on :flower: Can I ask about you being signed off by the way? Was it specifically due to high BP? Is yours chronic or gestational? I am still surprised by the amount of variation in how things are approached across the country!!

No her BP just started to rise and wouldn't stop, she was on tablets from the start of pregnancy, but at one point it's like they just stopped working. 

Yep I'm signed off due to the BP, it's chronic/essential rather than gestational. So far no signs of pre-e. 

I was taken into the hospital ante-natal unit this week after my weekly midwife check showed my bp was running at 138/108. They took my blood pressure 5 times more over the next 3 1/2 hours, and it was okay, in the area of 135/98, 135/90, and bizarrely even a 120/80 reading. So they let me go home again, but I have to go see the consultant on Monday. Not chuffed as he'd just told me my bp was doing really well and he didn't want to see me again until 28 weeks. DH had even booked us a weekend away and now I'm worried I won't be able to go - everyone keeps saying it's mad to go away, but if I am only being monitored once a week then does it really matter where I am for the 6 days in between if my readings between then and now are more settled?


----------



## quail

Dinah93 said:


> newgirl79 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, hope all ok...
> 
> Dinah- must be a bit scary knowing what happened with your mum. Did her BP just go really really high or were there problems with the baby (you??) getting distressed too? Can understand you wanting to be ready early though- keep us posted on how you're getting on :flower: Can I ask about you being signed off by the way? Was it specifically due to high BP? Is yours chronic or gestational? I am still surprised by the amount of variation in how things are approached across the country!!
> 
> No her BP just started to rise and wouldn't stop, she was on tablets from the start of pregnancy, but at one point it's like they just stopped working.
> 
> Yep I'm signed off due to the BP, it's chronic/essential rather than gestational. So far no signs of pre-e.
> 
> I was taken into the hospital ante-natal unit this week after my weekly midwife check showed my bp was running at 138/108. They took my blood pressure 5 times more over the next 3 1/2 hours, and it was okay, in the area of 135/98, 135/90, and bizarrely even a 120/80 reading. So they let me go home again, but I have to go see the consultant on Monday. Not chuffed as he'd just told me my bp was doing really well and he didn't want to see me again until 28 weeks. DH had even booked us a weekend away and now I'm worried I won't be able to go - everyone keeps saying it's mad to go away, but if I am only being monitored once a week then does it really matter where I am for the 6 days in between if my readings between then and now are more settled?Click to expand...

glad your bp settled down, i wouldnt worry about going away it may help you too relax i have terrible anxiety so i know this affects my bp so i think sometimes it may be higher at the hospital and probably quite a bit lower when you walk out of there and relax, enjoy your weekend away.xxx


----------



## newgirl79

Hey Dinah, I completely agree with Quail- I think it's important to have time doing stuff for yourself/with your partner etc. Are you monitoring your BP at home too? Mine's always so much higher at the hospital they've completely stopped doing it there now. 

I am chronic hypertensive too and my BP is all over the place most of the time. I just have an agreement with my consultant that I'll ring in to the hospital if the diastolic reading stays up over 100 for a prolonged period. I quite often get readings around 145/108 mark followed by readings around 135/85 not long later, with no discernible pattern! I guess it's important to have regular appts to keep an eye on things but I definitely don't think you should have to give up your time away...

Let us know how you get on Mon xxx


----------



## WinterKage

Thank you, I will update later on how my appointment goes as have it in a hours time. Silly question but am I meant to bring my pregnancy notes with me? I'm not sure so just think ill bring it just in case x


----------



## WinterKage

Been put on aspirin, have next appointment at 24 weeks and have 3 extra growth scans at 28/32/36 weeks and also my 3rd stage part of labour will be managed. Its so much to take in x


----------



## Dinah93

GRRRR! Back to the consultant today, he's put my dose up to 500mg methyldopa 4 times a day (was 3) - but he was quite clear they need to be evenly spaced at 6 hour intervals. This will mean me setting an alarm for the middle of the night some time, as while I get up to pee a couple of times, I can't plan ahead that I usually wake up at say 3am so time my tablets around then. Not best chuffed, I expected to be shattered and woken in the night once LO is here, but I thought I'd get a good bit of rest beforehand!


----------



## newgirl79

Aghh- just what you wanted to be setting your alarm for an additional 'get up in the night'!!! 

I suppose it makes some sort of sense to be taking your meds at regular intervals but it still amazes me the differing advice given out across the country/world :wacko: I'm on a six times a day meds schedule but no-one has ever suggested to me that I get up in the night to take some... I do try to get up around the same time every day and space them out evenly but getting up an extra time in the night seems like a step too far. Having said that I am waking at least five times in the night for a pee so one of them would presumably be around the right sort of time?! Let us know how you get on :flower: xxx


----------



## Dinah93

I've decided to take one when I turn out the light at 11.30ish, and another at 6ish when the alarm first goes (before getting another 45mins kip!) and if they have any issue with that gap being very slightly more than six hours they can stuff off. 

Baby is having an EXTREMELY quiet day today, does make me panic but I used the doppler and I know she's still going in there so I guess I'll just have to chalk it up to a growing day.


----------



## amjon

I've just met with my new OB. He was very concerned that I had hypertension (though not technically high enough at 140/90 at the highest) with my daughter's pregnancy. He thinks it may have had something to do with her death as I just found out today (from him) that she had low fluid at the last ultrasound. He plans to start me on meds when I get to 140/90 (or even less) and not wait until I get to the technically high level of 150/100. I was told in the hospital that umbilical cord accident was basically the only possible cause of death and now I'm hearing different. I wonder if it has anything to do with being checked for pre-eclampsia by the same doctor a few days before and being sent home?


----------



## newgirl79

Dinah- sounds like a good plan about the nightly meds- surely they can't expect you to do more than that!! 

amjon- so sorry to hear about the loss of your baby girl. It must be really scary to be told things like that by your drs too although I suppose it if makes them more vigilant that will probably be a good thing. My drs haven't talked to me about any possible negative outcomes really so I'm afraid I can't help in terms of your questions.

Latest update from me is that I have an induction date for March 19th!! I'll be 39+2 by then so drs feel it will be time to call it a day although I'm going to be trying my hardest to encourage baby to come a little earlier of its own accord!! I've been told that I will stop taking the methyldopa the minute the baby is born and just continue with the Nifedipine and possibly an alternative medication if I need it. Have also been told that there are various additional drugs I can be given during labour to bring my BP down before they insist on my having an epidural. Hypertension midwife also said that if my BP sticks around its current level (135-145/95-100) it may be fine in labour as usually only goes up a few points. I think they start worrying more around the 160-170/110 mark. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok, take care xxx


----------



## amjon

> Latest update from me is that I have an induction date for March 19th!! I'll be 39+2 by then so drs feel it will be time to call it a day although I'm going to be trying my hardest to encourage baby to come a little earlier of its own accord!! I've been told that I will stop taking the methyldopa the minute the baby is born and just continue with the Nifedipine and possibly an alternative medication if I need it. Have also been told that there are various additional drugs I can be given during labour to bring my BP down before they insist on my having an epidural. Hypertension midwife also said that if my BP sticks around its current level (135-145/95-100) it may be fine in labour as usually only goes up a few points. I think they start worrying more around the 160-170/110 mark.

Mine went down in labor, so I wouldn't really be too worried about it. They stopped checking it frequently and went to something like twice a day after a few hours.


----------



## Dinah93

Midwife sent me back to the ante-natal day assesment unit after my check was at 140/100, took cookies to bribe the midwifes, which got me a scan for reassurance and very fast test results, but readings stayed between 140/101 and 170/112 so at 8pm I was admitted so they could monitor what happens throwing nifedipine into the mix as 2g methyldopa apparently really is finally the limit. Gave me a splitting headache but hopefully that'll stop after a few days as bp wise it did the job. Hoping to be let out again today.


----------



## mwah_xx

Hi girls - not had chance to read through verything! I'm currently about 8 weeks pregnant with chronic high bp (controlled by labetelol and I'm probably running at around 135/80) - just have a quick question! I have my first consultant appt next week and just wondering what goes on there and is it worth my OH taking time off work to come with me?


----------



## newgirl79

hi ladies, 

amjon, thanks for your words of reassurance, it's great to know that it's possible for BP to go down in labour!! 

dinah- hope you're back home now and headache has eased up. nifedipine is an effective but annoying little drug in my experience- i had lots of headaches with it initially and still get pulse racing/hot flush quite often- for some reason the flush often seems to concentrate itself in my knees- very odd!! Great if your BP has settled though- rest up and take care :flower:

mwah- my opinion would be take your other half with you to the consultant appt if you can- just good to have a second pair of ears there as you might be setting up regular monitoring etc. sounds like your BP is pretty well controlled at the mo though so fingers crossed it stays that way!! let us know how you get on 
take care all xxx


----------



## Dinah93

Hi ladies. Well I'm out, they didn't let me go on Wednesday as shortly after posting my bp swung from 125/92 to 170/112. Nifedipine didn't suit me, ended up on diacodiene to get rid of the headache/migrane, I'm glad you mentioned about the glushes newgirl as I had those too, also I slept REALLY badly, I kept waking with a pounding chest and racing pulse as though I'd had a bad dream or was being chased, and I was so anxious I couldn't get back to sleep. 

Yesterday's consultant changed me to Labetolol, so I'm now on 200mcg Labetolol 2x a day and 500mcg Methyldopa 4x a day, as well as 75cg aspirin. I swear if I jumped I'd rattle. Labetolol suits me better, no headaches, has brought the bp down to a good place, but I do seem to get sort of hot pulsing in the muscles of my neck and back, and numbness/tingling in my face and arms. Very odd. 

Annoyed that the hospital only gave me 7 days supply though, and no repeat prescription. My doctors is closed until Tuesday as they're moving building, and then I have to try to get an appointment with the busiest doctor there the same day (she's fantastic but always fully booked) to get her to read my hospital notes so she will put the tablet on a repeat prescription for me and I can get it filled by Wednesday.


----------



## W8ing4ours

Hi ladies. Just wanted to pop in and see how everyone is coming along. Newgirl, looks like you only have 2 weeks left, how exciting! Im so glad you have made it this far, cant wait to hear about your LO and to see pictures! Dinah, glad that labatalol is working for you, I hope it keeps your blood pressure under control. Will be nice when this is all behind you both, and I have prayed that you all have a safe rest of your pregnancy and healthy babies arriving soon.

Maddie and I are well. She is 3 months old already! Time sure has flown by and I find myself already thinking about when to do IVF again to try for number 2! Probably not until November, and I hope I dont find myself with the same issues.

Hope you all are well, look forward to hearing more updates as you progress.

:hugs:


----------



## Dinah93

Back in hospital, readings have been either over 89 or over 104-108 in the 12 hours since I was admitted, nothing in the middle. I don't quite know what to make of it.


----------



## newgirl79

Oh Dinah, you must be so frustrated with it all- aghhhhh!!!! Sounds like it's fluctuating so much they don't quite know what to do, really annoying when it seemed like the labetolol was working well :growlmad: 

I have this (admittedly completely unsubstantiated) theory that a lot of people's BP might go up and down more than they suspect. My husband has had quite a few turns on my BP machine and whilst his is always annoyingly low it can fluctuate quite a bit really. I've tried to research this and it seems a 10 point fluctuation is acceptable but anything over that might be concerning- I just wonder how far reaching the research is in terms of how many people they have actually monitored over a prolonged period of days/weeks???? Mine definitely has more than a 10 point fluctuation within a couple of hour period at the mo but may be related to some extent to when I take the Nifedipine which is the fastest acting drug I'm on. 

Anyway enough of my ramblings, this doesn't help you at all Dinah, what do you think the docs are going to do next? Hope you're managing to keep your spirits up and hope you at least have some silly magazines to keep you occupied. Thinking of you x

W8ing4, Maddie is so adorable, can't believe she is three months already!!! Sounds like you're really enjoying it all if you're thinking of starting the process again :thumbup: Lovely of you to check in on us all, it's really been sooooo helpful for me to have you girls to chat with xxxx


----------



## Dinah93

They've sent me home again with the cheery words 'we expect you to be back later in the week so you might as well get some time at home while things are bearable'. I agree with you on the 10 point fluctuation. My medication is all evenly spaced (every 6 hours on methyldopa, every 8 hours on labetalol) but I will commonly have a 15 point fluctuation in any given day - I've even been known to have a 25 point fluctuation within 15 minutes while at the hospital clinic the other day.


----------



## amjon

Dinah93 said:


> Back in hospital, readings have been either over 89 or over 104-108 in the 12 hours since I was admitted, nothing in the middle. I don't quite know what to make of it.

Dinah, I would consider asking them to give you steroids and induce now. I went into the hospital at 26+1 to be evaluated for pre-eclampsia with mildly high reading. (That was on a Tuesday.) By Saturday she had died and I had to be induced to deliver a dead baby. I'd rather have them out early alive than dead later.


----------



## Dinah93

I am so sorry to hear that amjon, that's just devastating. 

If I may ask were you showing any symptoms of pre-e? I don't have any protein in my urine, but I've been told on rare occasions some people don't get this but still have pre-e. At the moment we're going on the belief I 'just' have high bp, not pre-e.


----------



## amjon

Dinah93 said:


> I am so sorry to hear that amjon, that's just devastating.
> 
> If I may ask were you showing any symptoms of pre-e? I don't have any protein in my urine, but I've been told on rare occasions some people don't get this but still have pre-e. At the moment we're going on the belief I 'just' have high bp, not pre-e.

I had small amounts of protein along with borderline BP. After she died the ultrasound showed low fluid but they didn't do one when I went in to be evaluated. 20 week ultrasound was fine.


----------



## miss moody

Hi all, lots to catch up on.

Dinah you seem to be having a rough time with your BP up and down like a yoyo, how frustrating. I'm sure they are confident that you are ok to come home in between the peaks or they would make you stay in where they can monitor you. Hope things stabilise soon :flower:

Newgirl, the 19th is so close!!!!! How exciting, hope you are feeling ok :happydance:

Not much to report from me as all has been going well with my BP, the consultant was really happy with my progress so far and when I asked about any restrictions for labour was told I would be treated as any other straightforward pregnancy and could use the pool if I wanted. Totally thrilled at this as thought I was definintely going to have an epidural and it feels amazing to have the freedom to choose (assuming all stays well of course). Only problem now is this upside down baby!!


----------



## Dinah93

Hospital admitted me again after my community midwife sent me down after reading 150/110. I was so confident I'd be let out as both my readings in the day assessment unit were 130/80, however the doctor didn't want me to go until she'd spoken to the registrar as she didn't like that it had been 150/110 two hours earlier. By the time the registrar got back from an emergency case my bp was back above the 100 mark again and I was admitted. I had a great midwife last night, who really fought my corner and got my dose made more frequent, so hopefully I won't get the gaps where the pressure rises any more. However I'm so sick of being admitted, I'm going to ask not to be discharged today, as I'd rather they monitored for a few days, checked the dose was right, then sent me home only to come back when it was through the roof.

They did scare me senseless last night. My blood test from the weekend showed some liver enzyme to be 3x higher than the allowed range, and they were worried I was getting pre-e showing up there rather than it impacting on the more usual location of the kidneys. So they retook the bloods, but warned me if it came back the same or worse we'd need to start discussing delivery options, and start me on steroids to get her lungs matured within a few days. I'm suprised I didn't actually have a complete meltdown at that point to be honest, she's only 25+1 - I feel like 30 weeks is this magic number to aim for and until then she must stay inside.

Amjon, I had a scan last week and fluid was normal, but I'm really fighting for every test to be investigated now rather than just let them send me home when no one knows what is going on.

ETA: Trace protein found in urine this morning, coupled with the other things starting to show up I'm getting very scared.


----------



## miss moody

Thinking of you Dinah, keep us posted x


----------



## seaweed eater

How are you doing, Dinah? Hope all is ok.


----------



## Dinah93

Midwife check this afternoon, hoping protein is nowhere to be seen. Will let you know. 

I don't know if I'll be sent back to hospital again - my bp isn't so much high as varying HUGELY. This morning it has been between 153/118 and 123/83.... if it's the lower reading I won't be sent in - if it's the higher one I certainly will. 

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## WinterKage

Has anyone of you ever had like 5 people in the room at a consultant appointment? I had a consultant and 4 students and felt bit intimidated. No wonder my blood pressure was high! x x


----------



## Dinah93

Lol my consultant appointments always have him, his two students, a doctor, her student, a midwife and two student midwifes - the joys of being a university hospital.


----------



## newgirl79

Hi everyone, 

Dinah really hoping no protein showing up and your BP has stabilised a bit. I wonder if there's any scope for you doing your own BP measurements at all times as recent experiences (see below) have taught me that all this extra monitoring and talk of things being wrong can only serve to make you more anxious and therefore raise your BP!! Really really hoping that everything settles down for you, roll on the 30 week mark :flower:

News from me: Baby Reuben John born last Sat March 10th weighing 7lb3! I was admitted to hospital on March 6th after having a few high readings at home. My protein was elevated and luckily I got to see the consultant who had been looking after my antenatal care and she brought induction forward after formally diagnosing pre-eclampsia. I had the induction pessary first off but had a pretty full on reaction to this 12 hrs after it went in (contracting for nearly 2 mins every 30 seconds!)- at which point I was terrified thinking 'if this is only the start there's no way I can handle this'! Anyway my BP and baby's heartbeat were up so they took the pessary out but I continued to contract every 10 mins overnight which took me to 4cm dilated, enough for them to break my waters at 6.30am. 

After this things moved pretty quickly with contractions increasing in regularity and intensity until I was fully dilated at around 11am. They were very keen for me to have the epidural due to my BP and as I felt pinned to the bed with the contractions anyway I welcomed it to be honest! Had an hours break to rest and then started pushing at midday. He arrived at 1.15 after some help from a scary man with a ventouse!! 

The fun really started after he had safely arrived however as BP was up and down like a yo-yo. I spent the next three days being shunted up and down from the ward to the delivery suite- every time I was down on the ward my BP would go really high (I am convinced in part due to everyone's fussing around and the constant monitoring) so I would get sent back upstairs as the risk assessment tool deemed I needed closer monitoring. When I was up in the delivery suite I would be left alone (with just my husband and Reuben) and hooked up to a monitor and the readings would come down. Unfortunately my consultant was on holiday and the other doctors kept throwing extra meds in to the point where I was feeling completely confused about what my true BP was doing. All the angst and moving about certainly didn't help though- at one point they were trying to get me to sit in a wheelchair despite my insistence that I felt completely fine!! Anyway eventually the midwife in charge overrode the doctors and said I should just have the meds the consultant had written me up for and do my own monitoring for 24hrs. This worked well- my BP was fine and I was finally allowed home!!!

So the moral of this story seems to be if you are concerned about someone's BP being high the worst thing you can do is fuss around them doing constant readings in front of a load of medical staff!! For the most part the staff at the hospital were wonderful but the effects of anxiety and stress on BP seemed to be somewhat overlooked!! Obviously main thing is that Reuben and I are home safe and well though and I just want to say a huge thank you to you all for all your support throughout the pregnancy, it's been sooooooooo helpful to have people who understand to chat to and I'll definitely be sticking around to see how you all get on over the next few months. Wishing loads of luck and love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







reuben1 (7).jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Dinah93

Huge congratulations Newgirl! Reuben is gorgeous, I can't stop looking at his picture, definitely one of those babies you just want to cuddle 24/7. 

No sign of protein last Tuesday, being checked again tomorrow. BP was a bit nasty last night (and by a bit nasty I mean I should have gone to the hospital), 165/113 was about average, 180/119 was the high point. At no point did it go under 145/110. We decided I would go in, I went to get my file to get the ward number to call tell them I was coming down, and I just burst into floods of tears at the idea of being admitted again. DH just cuddled me for about 20 mins until I calmed down, and then told me we'd monitor at home, as he didn't think I'd see a doctor until today anyway. This morning it was down to /101, briefly dipped to /92 at lunchtime, but now is back to /107 so I may still go down today yet. I'm also a bit worried I've got a UTI as I feel like I need to pee all the time in the last 24 hours, but when I go I actually didn't need to at all. I'm hoping this isn't a bad sign or an indicator of protein or anything.


----------



## seaweed eater

Congratulations newgirl :happydance: :yipee: Reuben is so adorable!! I'm sorry to hear about the BP madness after he was born, but very glad you are all home safely now. :hugs:

Dinah, I'm sorry your BP has not come down. If you go down today and have your urine tested, I hope you get some reassuring news. :hugs: Please keep us posted.

Question for you ladies from a relative newbie, especially after all the posts above about BP going up when measured in the clinic in front of a lot of people. I've had three high readings in the clinic now, but I monitor it every day or two at home and it's always been right around 120/80 and never higher than /85. I know that the measurements taken at home matter more because they are probably more reflective of what my BP is doing normally, but does it mean anything that it spikes higher sometimes? I guess there's nothing to be done about it since I don't think they would increase my medication when my normal BP is good, but I just wonder about the effects on baby.


----------



## Dinah93

If it's only over /85 or so don't worry, even if you have spikes up to /100 it's not going to cause much hardship. It's if it's prolonged at a significantly higher level than your natural base level that's when to be concerned, or for anyone if it's running all the time at /95+ it's time to look at medication. It's when it's running constantly high that it's putting extra pressure on the cord, but everyone has natural variations throughout the day.


----------



## Dinah93

BP is up to 159/124 this morning... seriously considering whether to even wait for my midwife appointment this afternoon, or should I just take myself to the hospital this morning?


----------



## WinterKage

Dinah- Thanks yeah i was just quite shocked really as wasn't expecting that. She wanted me to do this trial thing where they enter your bp readings on the computer and the computer decides whether to keep blood pressure as low as possible or just monitor it and i wasn't happy about that as I dont want my blood pressure to low or too high i just want normal range. 

Newgirl- Congratulations on baby Reuben, he is adorable x x

Seaweed Hunter- I'm not too sure hun x

Dinah hope you're ok and that bp goes down x x


----------



## W8ing4ours

Newgirl, congrats!! Rueben is perfect, what a cute baby!! So glad to hear you are both doing well! 

Dinah, /124 is soooo high, you haven't updated and I'm thinking they admitted you over that today, please let us know.

Thinking of all of you still struggling, wishing for low bp and healthy babies (and mommys) for you all! :hugs:


----------



## Dinah93

Amazingly no, not admitted, hospital told me they were busy and not to come down as home monitors aren't accurate anyway.... given I'm under consultant orders to use a homr monitor I was a bit gobsmacked. So I went in the bath as for some reason that tends to lower it if you're on labetalol, and then called delivery back to say it had come down 10 points. She did then say she'd had a word with one of the doctors who had actually met me previously, and he'd confirmed my readings are usually very accurate so if that's what I said it was, it probably was. I'm at the GP at 10am today, if she doesn't play with my medication (which I doubt she will) I'll go down to the day assessment unit and they can see it go over /120 just after lunchtime when I'm about due a new tablet.


----------



## Sara35

I have had a bit of a scary 3 weeks recently, have been in and out of ANDU with my bp which has been slowly creeping up, protein in urine has gone from 1+ t three plus and above and on wednesday BP was averaging 158/100 and protein/creatine ratio 196 (anything below 50 is acceptable). So they kept me in the hospital on Wednesday for observation and started me on 200mg twice daily on Labetalol. This is my first BP medication and after 10 hours my bp came right down to 120/77 and after 18 hours it came down to 106/61. They discharged me today since I was feeling better and have to now go to day unit every day from Sunday or everyother day depending on my progress. They have mentioned I have pre-eclampsia and they can deliver me any moment depending on the situation, so to take it day by day and play it by the ear. I am desperate to get to 40 weeks - I just feel baby needs full time in ther eeven though 37 weeks is considered full term..

My growth scan has been perfect uptil now, I dont have flashing lights or pain below chest/shoulder..but I am so nervous always doing symptom spotting. Slight headache and I get so panicked/worried that this is an onset of something more serious. 

Have decided to put my feet up and keep little one in there for as long as I can but I just hope that I can have a healthy delivery which is as normal as possible....

Thanks for listening girls...the stay at the hospital was very helpful but I so missed my son and DH - really want everything to go smooth or as smooth as it can be...


----------



## Dinah93

Someone cheer me up please?! Having a pouty day. I'd like a nice positive story from someone who thinks my situation is actually not so bad! 

Meds: 
4 x 500mcg methyldopa
4 x 300mcg labetalol
1 x 75mcg aspirin
10mg nifedipine when it refuses to come down from /110 just to kick start things

Issues: 
Protein swinging between trace and +2 several times a day
pcr is 40, 30 is pre-eclampsia level (but officially I can't have that as I'm not 28 weeks) 
upper gastric pain
generally feeling fed up as this is the 5th hospital admission in 3 weeks 
High tech tape measure says I'm 24.5 weeks, should be 27.5
Steroid injections started to mature baby's lungs
Intermittent frontal headaches, black spots in eyes etc etc etc

I'm only 27 weeks, I really want someone to come and say something positive to give me hope of getting to 32 weeks so she has an immune system.


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: :hugs: Sara and Dinah, so sorry to hear you are both having a rough time. Thinking of you and hoping your babies stay inside for a while!


----------



## W8ing4ours

Dinah, sorry you're having a hard day, ok, hard few months now! :( All I can say is that I was given steroid injections for LO at 31+6 and I made it another 6 weeks before they delivered. It can happen that way. Just try to lay down, FLAT, as often as you can, I know that made a HUGE difference for me, sometimes a 20 or more point swing from sitting up. Try to find some peace that you HAVE made it this far, and just believe and visualize that you will be delivering at 37 + weeks and that LO will be perfect, that might sound silly but I try to believe in the power of positive thinking, and sometimes just trying to have faith in life and my path. I will pray that your LO stays put for another 2 months, hoping you are having a better night than today was...


----------



## Dinah93

I guess I'm allowed to be pouty, pre-e has kicked in so they're having to go in to take our baby out hopefully on Tuesday but sooner if needed. She'll be 28+1. I'm terrified of how this is going to impact upon her, how tiny and delicate she'll be, if she'll have long term disabilities. Please can anyone who believes in anything keep her in their prayers.


----------



## seaweed eater

Sorry to hear that Dinah :hugs: you and your LO will be in my thoughts. I bet they will take great care of both of you and that you'll be fine!


----------



## WinterKage

Thinking of you and your little girl Dinah x x Hope your both ok x


----------



## Tititimes2

Dinah- I'm praying for you both. :hugs:


----------



## Dinah93

Thank you for everyone's prayers. Our little girl was delivered on Monday after my platlets fell again and my liver started to fail overnight on Sunday. She came out crying and weighing in at 1lb 15oz. We've called her Grace Nancy Alison. Nancy was DHs grandma who passed away the week before my LMP where I fell pregnant, and Alison is my mum. Grace is all her own name. She's had to be ventilated as she was tiring out trying to breathe, but luckily they'd given me steroids a few days earlier to mature her lungs. She's so tiny and fragile, but she opened her eyes today and has been having a good stretch, and they're hoping she'll be weaned off the vent within about 48 hours. I'm trying to stay positive as the doctors say unless they panic, we shouldn't.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0228.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Dinah93

Also for anyone who has delivered and is still on meds, what are you on? In a whole hospital of doctors I don't seem to be able to find one who can give me something to not only control the bp, but which is safe for breast feeding.


----------



## seaweed eater

Congrats on your beautiful girl, Dinah!! :hugs: How are YOU feeling? Wishing both of you speedy improvement!


----------



## Dinah93

I'm feeling okay, initially very emotional that she has to have so much help, but it's hard not to just fall in love with her. Blood pressure not good though and won't come down, they won't let me over to see her this morning as it's too high, they took me off a load of tablets after surgery, but now don't seem to be willing to make any decisions to put me on some for the longer term. I'm happy enough when I'm feeling well and by her cot, I'm suprised the c-section didn't take more out of me to be honest, but I'm still fairly mobile.


----------



## WinterKage

Congratulations on your little girl, she is gorgeous x x With my little boy after I had him I developed high blood pressure and the tablets they gave me for it weren't working so I ended up staying in hospital for more than 2 weeks, when I finally got out and had the midwife come round to visit to check on blood pressure and weigh him it was extremely high so I was admitted to hospital again so they may keep you in to monitor you hun x x


----------



## newgirl79

Oh Dinah, so sorry I haven't been on before now (Reuben has been keeping me busy) so much to catch up on... Grace is tiny and so beautiful, glad she came out crying, that must have been music to your ears. You have done sooooooooooooo amazingly well to cope with everything and I'll be thinking of you over the next few days and weeks as your little one gets stronger all the time. If it helps to hear one of my good friends had her little girl very unexpectedly (due to incompetent cervix) at 26 weeks and whilst she was in the hospital for quite a while she is now a happy and perfectly healthy five year old!! I'm sure the future is bright for Grace too, after all her mum is definitely a complete trooper!! 

As for BP meds I have now been switched onto Nifedipine Long acting 90mg once a day and Enalapril 20mg. This is basically what I was on pre ttc, although was on less nifedipine then. I'm aware that these medications do not advise breastfeeding on their info but I have taken the advice of my consultant that on balance they are the best medications for me at this time and the risks to Reuben are miniscule. I really hope they find something that works for you soon and you are able to bring your lovely little one home. Please keep us posted, lots of love xxxx


----------



## Sara35

She is absolutely gorgeous. Hope you are both taken good care of and home safe and sound soon...


----------



## W8ing4ours

Oh Dinah! I just read your news! Congratulations on your beautiful tiny miracle! 
I'm so sorry she came this early but am so glad to hear she is doing well. How scary, and what a rollercoaster :( My bp was so high after my csection I was on magnesium for 2 days and then nifedipine (also 90mg once a day) and stayed on it for 6 weeks PP, and now my bp is back to normal. Please keep us updated on sweet baby Grace, I will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## WinterKage

Hi ladies, how is everyone getting on? x x


----------



## seaweed eater

Thanks, I've been meaning to bump this thread because I've been wondering about everyone too...so far things are good here, BP readings at home are still good, so just waiting and hoping everything stays ok (at least for as long as possible)!

How is everyone else doing? :hugs:


----------



## WinterKage

Yeah I thought everyone has deserted me lol, thats good though hun. At my last gp appointment my bp was good and i've got my 24 week growth scan and consultant appointment on Friday x x Are you going to find out what you're having? x x


----------



## seaweed eater

Yes, we're finding out for sure in about two weeks! We were already told probably a boy at 13 weeks, and I'm convinced it's a boy, very excited for confirmation :happydance: although if it's a girl we'll be very confused!

Glad to hear you are doing well. My BP has never been good at doctor appointments :wacko: always 140ish / 90ish and once even higher. But great at home, around 115/70.

I was wondering about people's experiences with bed rest, or even just reduced activity level, if you don't mind sharing? I was quite active before pregnancy and have definitely cut down since then, but I still exercise about 3-4 times a week and function normally otherwise. I assume as long as my resting BP readings are good there is no reason to change anything, right? (I always measure it at home when I'm sitting down so I don't know what it does when I exercise -- should probably check next time.) For those of you who are further along, are you or were you normally active up to a certain point, and at what point if at all were you put on bed rest?


----------



## newgirl79

Hey ladies, 

Glad to hear all is going ok. I am being kept busy by baby Reuben- we're gradually settling in to life together as he is now over 4 weeks old!! I have been signed off by the hypertension team who were looking after me in pregnancy, still on quite a bit of medication (as I have chronic hypertension) but hopefully may be able to reduce this when i go to see my usual consultant in May. 

Sounds like you guys have been getting some decent readings- great news. I'm not sure what other people found with bed rest/resting up but my BP doesn't seem to have a simple relationship with physical activity. Mine seems to be more connected to my mental state if anything i.e. if I'm getting stressed out about anything or even just working on a project of some kind (reports for work, organising stuff etc) it can go right up, but can be much lower when I'm up and about/racing around!! I suppose it's different for different people. My consultant signed me off work at 34 weeks to see if it made any difference and it did bring my BP down slightly, so I'd say finish when you can if you are working and just take it as easy- physically and mentally- as possible! 

Let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## deafgal

I have chronic high blood pressure but I am not on any mediciations. My level range 130's -140's/ 70's - 80's at the doctor's office but 120's/70's at home (sometimes at normal range and sometime higher range) I will be getting a non-stress test soon.

My blood pressure have been like this since the beginning of pregnancy. my glucose and 24 hr. urine collection are clear (meaning I do not have GD or protein in the kidney or anything like that)


----------



## farastas

Dinah93 said:


> Also for anyone who has delivered and is still on meds, what are you on? In a whole hospital of doctors I don't seem to be able to find one who can give me something to not only control the bp, but which is safe for breast feeding.

Hi Dinah. I've had a bad pre-eclampsia with my 1st son but he was delievered at 34 weeks. I was told that labetalol & Nifedipine are safe for breastfeeding. But labetalol in high doses can stop lactation and this happened to me after 11 weeks and to be honest it did not control my blood preasure that well and I was on meds for high bp since then. But everyone is different. Now I'm 28 weeks pregnant with another boy and I'm on Methyldopa. They started me 250mg 2xdaily before I got pregnant. But my GP had to reduce it to 125mg 2x daily as it took my BP too low. For example when I was on perindopril once I stopped breastfeedind my BP was still between 138-160/90-98, when I was put on methyldopa after 6 months my BP went down to 90-110/50-70 so my GP reduced it. Just to compare my BP at 34 weeks with my 1st son was 220/125. So I have to say that it works for me and tht every appintment I have with midfive BP is just perfect. I was told that it also safe for breastfeeding. But every medication works different for different women


----------



## Tititimes2

seaweed - I was on bedrest with one of my pregnancies for several weeks - before I lost my little guy. But then my doctor wanted me to walk around a little bit each day b/c exercise does help lower BP too. So maybe something to explore.


----------



## seaweed eater

Thanks Tititimes, and very sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## anne.hopeful

At what measurement of bp do i need to go for medical assistance? I am signed off work so taking it easy but the lower number was 95 last time I checked it....thinking I should go back to doctor and maybe have my medication upped?


----------



## akerie

anne.hopeful said:


> At what measurement of bp do i need to go for medical assistance? I am signed off work so taking it easy but the lower number was 95 last time I checked it....thinking I should go back to doctor and maybe have my medication upped?

If your bottom number is over 100, thats what my dr told me. I hate dealing with this issue while preggo :nope:


----------



## anne.hopeful

Thanks akerie. It is so frustrating isn't it. I get worried and only end up making it worse!


----------



## Tititimes2

If your diastolic (bottom number) is over 90, I would call to alert your doctor. That is high and edging up in a way you don't want it to. The higher the BP, the more risk that you are for problems for you and the baby. 

I am not trying to worry you but BP is nothing to mess with. It can't hurt to call so you doctor can make the educated call about whether your meds should be increased. I had my meds adjusted multiple times during my previous pregnancies. But everyone is different and your doctor is the best person suited to make the decision. Can't hurt. Best of luck.


----------



## amjon

anne.hopeful said:


> At what measurement of bp do i need to go for medical assistance? I am signed off work so taking it easy but the lower number was 95 last time I checked it....thinking I should go back to doctor and maybe have my medication upped?

I would call at 95. Mine only got to /90 and she died, so definitely get it checked.


----------



## anne.hopeful

Off to the docs shortly.....will update on return. Thanks for ongoing advice ladies.


----------



## Tititimes2

amjon said:


> I would call at 95. Mine only got to /90 and she died, so definitely get it checked.

amjon- I am so very sorry for the loss of your LO.


----------



## anne.hopeful

Doc upped my medication slightly. Said I didn't need to worry as there are many things we can do about my blood pressure as I am still on a very low dose, but going back on Monday for another check.
amjon - am sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## Tititimes2

anne- that's good news. I'm glad you talked to the doctor. You will be fine - it's just good to watch it so I'm sure your doctor will watch you closely.


----------



## Dinah93

I would always call, keep an eye on it, be concerned, but don't panic. Mine got to 179/128 and I had pre-e at +2 and they still weren't going to deliver the baby until my blood tests suddenly showed a lot of issues and I developed HELLP syndrome. They kept telling me there was always more they could do to manage it - I started out on 250mg methyldopa 3 x daily and by the end I was on 300mg labetalol 4x daily, 500mg methyldopa 4 x daily, 20mg nifedipine 2 x daily, 75mcg aspirin daily... they admitted they'd pretty much reached the end of how many drugs they could give me at this point! 

Little update on life here. Grace was 1 month old yesterday. She's out of the nicu and into the high dependency unit. Her breathing is still a worry, but all her other systems are now working well it seems. They've told us she'll probably come home on oxygen, but should be home in 4-6 weeks :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







P1050610.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 14









P1050596.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 12









462935_10150718439829437_661664436_8998935_1018113764_o.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 12


----------



## anne.hopeful

Your daughter Grace is a beautiful little fighter! Thanks for the words of encouragement.


----------



## Tititimes2

Dinah- she's lovely! And you both are do strong and brave. I remember when my niece was in the NICU. My sister was a Mama bear even then. Glad you have an idea about when she's going to come home!


----------



## Flip flop

I have high bp in the hospital and doctors but not at home, been put on meds anyway just to be sure.


----------



## seaweed eater

So glad to hear things are going well, Dinah! :hugs: How wonderful that your daughter is out of the NICU and will be home in the foreseeable future.


----------



## scotmum35

hi ladies hope everyone is doing ok and im glad to see your little girl is a real fighter dinah and im glad she will be home soon.
im on adalat ****** 40mg daily my consultant says he cant up that because it can cause fetal death at a higher dose but its interesting to see some women are on a higher dose than i am.
i was given methyldopa yesterday and like the first time i was given it i took a bad reaction severe crippling diarrhea,shakes burning up but feeling like i was freezing and aching joints and that was with just one pill last time i took 3 of them and was ill for 5 days so i have to go into hosp from monday to get IV meds.my bp is around 150/90 and ive had a trace of protein in every urine sample and im hoping it stays that way.
i know they could keep me in for the rest of my preg but im hoping they can sort it out so it doesnt get any worse.
unfortunately for me im allergic or react badly to a lot of meds,so its always going to be a challenge to find the right ones.
im just praying that my bp can be controlled and baby doesnt have to be delivered to early.im pretty freaked out by all this but i know hospital is the safest place.
pls send good thoughts and prayers my way and i will keep u all in my prayers too.xx


----------



## anne.hopeful

Hi scotmum35, sorry to hear you are having such a difficult time with your meds. Just to cheer you up, I am from Scotland also (although I live in Berlin now)....I think I read in an earlier post that you are from an island and so will be going to hospital in Glasgow, is that right? Although I am from the North East, I did spend a few happy years on Arran.....beautiful memories! I am just a week behind you, have been warned this baby will probably come early, so we have started buying. Only got a pram, cot, sling and a few babygros, but it is a start. Would be awful for my OH if it all speeds up and he had no clue what to get....hope things start to improve med wise, and that we can chat again!


----------



## scotmum35

anne.hopeful said:


> Hi scotmum35, sorry to hear you are having such a difficult time with your meds. Just to cheer you up, I am from Scotland also (although I live in Berlin now)....I think I read in an earlier post that you are from an island and so will be going to hospital in Glasgow, is that right? Although I am from the North East, I did spend a few happy years on Arran.....beautiful memories! I am just a week behind you, have been warned this baby will probably come early, so we have started buying. Only got a pram, cot, sling and a few babygros, but it is a start. Would be awful for my OH if it all speeds up and he had no clue what to get....hope things start to improve med wise, and that we can chat again!

hi anne thanks for the post,i live on the isle of bute ( u can see arran from bute) i will be going to the maternity unit in paisley. had my bp checked again today and its still up.
nobody has mentioned baby comming early to me more saying they want to avoid it if possible.im sorry they think u might deliver early , what a worry,but im sure they will try to deliver as close to due date as possible if they can.
maybe im being naive but i just cant see this baby being born to early.i just hope im not kept in hosp for the rest of my pregnancy,dunno how my OH and teens will cope with that tbh.
after today i wont be round for a while, im waiting on a new android phone being delivered and im not allowed to take my lappy into hosp :(
hope all goes well with u and the other ladies on this thread xxx


----------



## seaweed eater

Hey ladies, just wanted to bump this post since it's been so long. How are we all doing? :hugs:

I'm excited to be almost to viability (knock on wood) and BP still looking good...even lower this month actually, 110/60 at home most days, and even at the clinic it was only 120/80. So just waiting and hoping it stays low. How are all of you??


----------



## anne.hopeful

Hi all.....I am on new medication and it seems to be working (methyldopa 250mg, 2x a day, like lots of you guys). I had a 28w growth scan too and she is right on target for her gest. age as well as being in the 100centile for long legs!? Having lots of doctor's appointments so they can continue to keep a close eye on me but I feel like I am actually getting there. Got another growth scan in a month, so fingers crossed the medication will continue to work as it should until then. I hope everyone else is doing alright too? 
Seaweed eater - your bp is great atm. what is your secret? 
Dinah, how are you and Grace doing? 
Scotmum - did you get the android phone? Are you still in hospital?


----------



## Arisa

Hi anne, wow your baby is measuring big, mine is too she is in the 97th percentile but wasnt during the second trimester, must have something to do with high bp/pre-eclampsia I dunno. Yeah they wont deliver my baby until 39 weeks either and I have +3 protein in my urine and the urine tests have all come back with high protein and kretenin but as long as your blood tests and bp are not concerning they wont deliver baby before 38 weeks at the earliest I was told. Even when my BP went up they just monitored me at hospital and tried to lower it but I felt so dizzy and tired and sick I just wanted my baby out now, lol I still do but its for the best I guess.


----------



## seaweed eater

:lol: I don't have a secret...just trying to be healthy and moderate with food and exercise, and taking my meds consistently. I'm sure all of us are doing the same! It seems like things can get out of hand quite quickly so I'm sure it's largely luck so far, but it's a blessing.

I'm glad to hear you are both doing ok :hugs: Anne you certainly are getting there! It's great that your meds are working and your girl is doing well. Arisa, I can only imagine how uncomfortable you must feel by now between being term and having a big baby and high BP...but you are so close! I can't wait to hear about your baby girl :cloud9:


----------



## Dinah93

Thanks for asking after Grace, we've been transfered to a speaking heart and lung hospital, and this morning she's having an op to remove half her left lung. I'm a wreak right now.


----------



## seaweed eater

Sorry she needs to have the surgery...wishing her a speedy recovery!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## anne.hopeful

Dinah, I am sorry to hear that Grace needs an operation.....thoughts are with you! Hoping for the best outcome!


----------



## seaweed eater

Just wanted to mention that I recently found the forums over at the Pre-E Foundation and a lot of interesting info there...two stats I read in particular are that women with chronic hypertension have a 25% chance of developing pre-e (not as bad as I thought actually!) and that the average time from diagnosis to delivery is two weeks. Apropos of the thread title/theme, those numbers have just helped me to imagine what to expect. Hope all of us end up in the lucky 75% :hugs:

Also since there was just a discussion of gestational size, I did read on the same forums that babies whose moms have pre-e or hypertension tend to be either small or big...something about how these issues play out as a fight between mom and placenta for how much nutrition the baby gets, and the imbalance can go either way. Thought that was interesting too!


----------



## crystal443

Hi ladies, I'd love to join you :hugs: just got back from my OB appointment and am on BP meds. He put me on Methyldopa 250mg twice daily. I have kidney issues so blood pressure are no stranger to me but I have been off BP meds for awhile now. I have two other kids a DD 15 almost 16, she was delivered at 36 weeks due to BP by emergency section, and a DS 14 thatwas delivered at 37 weeks due to yep you guessed it high BP, I'm 37 now and we have been trying since DS to get pregnant with no luck:shrug: had 3 cycles of failed IVF and ended up getting a natural BFP right after our last failed cycle. My BP had been crawling up a bit with IVF and it was 160/90 today which isn't horribly high but enough to need the meds again :wacko:

My babies were both on the small side, actually I thought DD was ok she was 6 pounds 1 ounce at 36 weeks but OB today said that was small??? DS was 6 pounds at 37 weeks and when he was born he had low fat reserves and both had jaundice.


----------



## crystal443

Dinah93 said:


> Thanks for asking after Grace, we've been transfered to a speaking heart and lung hospital, and this morning she's having an op to remove half her left lung. I'm a wreak right now.

:hugs::hugs: I hope your daughter does well with her surgery


----------



## Dinah93

Hi everyone, Grace made it through the surgery, and is awake, but still ventilated. She's nice and alert today and they've started feeding again. Her due date is in three and a half weeks and I really hope she's at least back at our local hospital by then, although would love to have her home.


----------



## seaweed eater

Thanks for the update on Grace :hugs: so glad to hear she is recovering well.


----------



## xxVickyxx

Hi all, I've got High blood pressure (high for me) it's usually 100/60-110/60, mw sent me to hospital yesterday bp was 145/95 and I have protein 2++ in my urine, horrendous swelling in my feet, legs and swelling in my fingers and face and my bloods came back with raised Urates. Was sent home to do a 24 hr urine sample to be taken back today and I have an app at 10am tomorrow to b monitored again. I dipped my 24 hr urine myself before taking it back and the protein was between 2++ and 3+++, everything is pointing towards pre eclampsia, tomorrow I will be 39+2 what is the chance of them taking me in for induction? Or do you think I will just b monitored until I go into labour? Thanx for any replies xx


----------



## newgirl79

Hi Vicky, 

I would've thought there's a def chance they'll want to induce. I was booked in for induction on 39+2 due to chronic hypertension. I was eventually diagnosed with pre-eclampsia at 37+4 (you can see what happened during my preg in earlier posts in this thread!) and they moved the induction forward...Reuben was born at 38 weeks exactly. I would say that once you're past the 37 week mark and considered full-term they're much happier about getting baby out before the pre-e gets any worse. Of course all of this depends greatly on the individual docs I think- NHS never completely consistent!!! Good luck today xxx


----------



## xxVickyxx

newgirl79 said:


> Hi Vicky,
> 
> I would've thought there's a def chance they'll want to induce. I was booked in for induction on 39+2 due to chronic hypertension. I was eventually diagnosed with pre-eclampsia at 37+4 (you can see what happened during my preg in earlier posts in this thread!) and they moved the induction forward...Reuben was born at 38 weeks exactly. I would say that once you're past the 37 week mark and considered full-term they're much happier about getting baby out before the pre-e gets any worse. Of course all of this depends greatly on the individual docs I think- NHS never completely consistent!!! Good luck today xxx

Thank you, I am going to ask if I can be induced because I've been reading a lot online about pre e and it's actually quite scary how fast it can progress and what the outcome can be if not treated in time. Being 39+2, I think they would b being stupid to leave me any longer. Thank you for your reply xx


----------



## W8ing4ours

Hi Dinah, (and everyone new here that I haven't met!) I hadn't checked in forever, and I'm sorry to hear little Grace needed surgery :( Just wanted to say I'm thinking of you two (and everyone here) and hoping and praying you get to take her home healthy very soon.

Prayers for all of the women on this thread, I wish for you all health for the remaining weeks and months of your pregnancy.


----------



## anne.hopeful

Just wondering......is it pretty standard to have a c-section when you have high blood pressure? My gynae mentioned the dreaded word yesterday and as I am now 30 weeks and my medication seems to have the pressure under control at the moment, I was really hoping for a standard birth, allbeit by induction probably and certainly with drugs to stabilize the bp....? any thoughts?


----------



## Dinah93

My obstetrician was keen for me to have a natural birth, I just didnt get far enough to be induced.

Grace is back in her local hospital as of Monday. Tuesday I had to see an endocrinologist as it turn out one of the tests I had while pregnant came up positive. the test shows I have a tumour on my adrenal gland, so im back in hospital to be put on new medication, I've had to stop breastfeeding, and surgery will be in a few weeks. Won't know if it is cancerous or benign until after surgery. Its very scary and I can't help.feeling being a new parent shouldn't be like our little family is experiencing it.


----------



## anne.hopeful

Oh Dinah, My heart goes out to you that you have had so much to deal with of late. I wish you all the very best for your upcoming surgery and that Grace continues to make good progress in the local hospital.


----------



## W8ing4ours

More prayers for you Dinah, hoping for the best for you and your family

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## deafgal

Keeping you in thoughts!


----------



## seaweed eater

anne.hopeful said:


> Just wondering......is it pretty standard to have a c-section when you have high blood pressure? My gynae mentioned the dreaded word yesterday and as I am now 30 weeks and my medication seems to have the pressure under control at the moment, I was really hoping for a standard birth, allbeit by induction probably and certainly with drugs to stabilize the bp....? any thoughts?

I don't know about C sections being more common if your BP is under control. I have heard that they are likely to encourage an epidural even more than usual since those supposedly lower BP. I know there is a higher likelihood of cord accidents and things if your BP is actually running high, but I would think that if it's been under control AND you are going to be closely monitored during labor, they'd let you have a vaginal birth. :shrug: At least I hope so!



Dinah93 said:


> Grace is back in her local hospital as of Monday. Tuesday I had to see an endocrinologist as it turn out one of the tests I had while pregnant came up positive. the test shows I have a tumour on my adrenal gland, so im back in hospital to be put on new medication, I've had to stop breastfeeding, and surgery will be in a few weeks. Won't know if it is cancerous or benign until after surgery. Its very scary and I can't help.feeling being a new parent shouldn't be like our little family is experiencing it.

I'm so very sorry to hear that, Dinah :hugs: you have had so much to deal with...I am hopeful that you will come through and recover quickly, and you and your family can soon get back to enjoying each other without worrying about health issues. :hugs:


----------



## newgirl79

Thinking of you Dinah, (and Grace too) you really didn't need anything else to cope with at the moment, you must be absolutely exhausted. hope your family and friends are rallying round to support you and please keep in touch to let us know how you're both doing, lots of love to you xxx

Re- the C section issue I was told that it is just as stressful for your body overall to have a section so don't think they will necessarily push for that unless other reasons for it too x


----------



## kelloggs

Hello everyone. I haven't posted on here for a long time. I have read all the stories and you are all very brave and strong women by the sounds of things! My daughter is 2 now and was born after I discovered hypertension in pregnancy and pre e + allergic reations and obstetric cholestasis 

I now find myself pregnant again. I was a jibbering wreck last time I was pregnant I suffer with anxiety. This time I am on BP meds from the word go as my hypertension was essential and also anti depressants. I also have a raised cholesterol level maybe high I dunno - sop anyway I'm about 6 weeks now - looking forward to sharing my journey with you all. xx


----------



## seaweed eater

Welcome kelloggs, hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

Time for an update? How are we doing, ladies? :flower:


----------



## Dinah93

Hey ladies, a little Grace update for those of you who are interested. It's her due date today - 12 weeks old exactly. I've made a rainbow cake for the doctors and nurses to celebrate her 0 birthday. She's been to another hospital, but they don't think there is anything wrong a bit of growing won't cure, so she eventually made it back to our local (6 micro-preemies born in one night in a hospital only equipped to handle 15 babies in total!) and now they're pushing her quite hard to come down on the pressure she needs for the o2, % doesn't matter so much as they've already said she's coming home on oxygen. She's also finally been promoted to low dependency aka the feeding and growing room, so we should have her home in 2-3 weeks if she keeps up at this pace coming down from the o2. I'm one very happy mummy. 

My repeat test for the pheo tumour was borderline, and my ct showed no tumour in the place where 90% of them are found, so we're going to reapeat the test again in another month, and if it's negative or borderline again then we're not going to look elsewhere for it, we're going to take it that my first test was actually misleading. In one way I'm over the moon that I don't possibly have cancer, and I won't spend the next year in and out of hospital, in another way this does mean there was no underlying cause, so any future pregnancies would be likely to come before 28 weeks too. 

Not going to think of that at the moment though, just focus on the little miracle that we have and look forward to her coming home soon.


----------



## saffy1984

Hi All,

Imcompletely new to the site but read this entire thread! You have been through so much Dinah, I am glad that things are starting to look up for you.

Im am 7+5 weeks pregnant at the moment and had a difficult end of pregnancy with my son.

At 36 weeks I went into hospital with high blood pressure and protein but had no swelling at all. My liver became inflamed and was indued at 37 weeks. After the birth my bp soared and remained high for a few months. Ever since then I have never had completely normal bp, however it is usually very high when i go to the docs.

I saw the doctor this week because of extreme m.sickness and my bp was 135/100 and then my booking in bp with the midwife was 130/80 - which was great.
Midwife has siad that I will need to attend a bp clinic and have my liver monitored throughout. I think that I will just find it stressful as just hearing that bp monitor causes it to soar!

Would be good to keep in touch with you ladies throughout and be a support for each other x


----------



## anne.hopeful

Dinah - am so happy to hear that Grace is continuing to make steady progress and could be home so soon  and also to hear that you may be cancer free. I wish and hope for you both that everything continues to go from strength to strength!

I was at my 32 week appointment today and my meds are working well so my bp is normal, I was briefly scanned and LO has grown really well. So fingers crossed everything will continue to go as positively!

How is everyone else doing? X


----------



## deafgal

turns out that giving birth actually raised my blood pressure (over 150's / over 100's ) So now for the first time, I am on blood pressure medicine. I was in the 130's / 80's throughout my pregnancy. Dealing with high blood pressure is not fun.


----------



## seaweed eater

Dinah :hugs: so glad to hear that you and Grace are doing well. Congrats on your due date, and I hope you soon get the peaceful family time you so deserve!

Anne, great to hear that things are going well :thumbup:

Welcome Saffy, sorry about your complications and your high BP this time around. How old is your son? Do you have a monitor that you can use at home? I've read that white coat hypertension is still not considered normal, b/c it's a type of "labile" BP and that can precede or be a risk factor for BP that runs higher all the time. But during the course of your pregnancy it might help to know how it tends to run outside the doctor's office, so you don't end up on too much medication or something.

Deafgal, sorry about your newly high BP. What medication are you taking? And are you BFing?

AFM, just watchful waiting I'm happy to say...BP has become more variable but never high enough to cause concern. Very happy and grateful for every passing week. I did have a blood vessel burst in my retina a couple weeks ago, which was scary, but supposedly it can be related to chronic hypertension without being a sign of something more acute like PE. Will be having some growth scans throughout third tri just to make sure everything still looks ok. But, so far, so good!


----------



## deafgal

nifedipine ER 30mg

and yes, but they told me it is safe.


----------



## WishfulX1

Hi ladies, glad I found this thread!! Hope you all don't mind if I join you? 

I've read this thread from start to finish! DINAH- you have been through so much, I'm lad grace is getting loads better and you are also doing well!! She's beautiful! 

I've had chronic hypertension since I was 16 (no cause, no family history) 
With my first pregnancy I was started on labetalol which kept my BP under control till at least 33 weeks then I started having to add nifedipine as well as the labetalol, then at 35weeks, they couldn't control my BP anymore and blood results showed my liver function was going off so was diagnosed with PE , even tho i had no protein in urine, my bloods said otherwise, I was induced at 36weeks and had a 5lb 1oz boy :) he's going to be 4 years old on my due date :) 

This time I'm under complete consultant care however my BP doesn't seem to be behaving as well this time, I'm taking 100mg labetalol 3 times a day however had to go to maternity assessment on Saturday as had the worst headache ever! No relief from pain killers, BP was very erratic, was on monitor for almost 2 hours getting 10 minute BP checks and they ranged from 145/80 to 165/100 they changed drastically every 10 minutes , it would be 135/95, then 10 minutes later 145/84, then 10 minutes later 160/ 90, no pattern at all!! when all I was doing was just laying on the bed and was very relaxed! I had no protein in urine but was full of ketones, checked bloods and all was ok, wasn't dehydrated and I'm eating well so I don't know why my urine is full of ketones??
So worried about lack of babies movements, she is normally so active all day but since Friday I have barely felt her at all, maybe about 3 times in 4 days! They checked heartbeat at maternity assessment on Saturday and it was grea between 130-150 however I'm still concerned at why she suddenly isn't moving as much?? The midwives didnt seem concerned tho. Have my consultant again tomorrow so will Definately be mentioning it to her and really hope she let's me gets scan just check to fluid level etc! 

I kind of feel in the dark a bit about what the plan is gonna be, don't know if il be induced this time or if bloods stay ok if il be allowed to carry on till due date? Really not sure what theyre planning and it's quite annoying not knowing what to expect. 

Anyone going through anything similar? 

Xx


----------



## saffy1984

Thanks seaweed,

My son is now 2.5.

I have got a monitor at home as my doctor insisted on it after the birth of my son and do still check it before i go to the docs. I really did not like the labetalol and nifedipine when i was on it last - i used to get a lot of horrible side effects. Im just waiting to receive my referral letters.

Deafgal - apparently it is quite common for bp to rise after birth? not sure why, I though that giving birth would completely fix the the problem.

Wishful - how many weeks are you now?

x


----------



## WishfulX1

Hey I'm 26weeks 2days :) x


----------



## seaweed eater

deafgal said:


> nifedipine ER 30mg
> and yes, but they told me it is safe.

That's good to know :thumbup: just curious, since I am hoping to BF.

Welcome, Wishful :wave: I'm sorry to hear about what you're going through with this pregnancy. I've had essential hypertension since I was 15, too. I do have a family history, but still, it's frustrating, isn't it? Everyone is always so surprised that I got it so young. :nope:

I don't know what to tell you about the ketones, that sounds weird. And I would be concerned about the lack of movement too. I would worry about something happening with the placenta (although I imagine her good HB speaks against that). Definitely ask for a scan and keep us updated. :hugs:


----------



## mwah_xx

Hello - I've just sat and read this thread and wondered if I could gatecrash?!

Had chronic hypertension since I was 21 and was managing to drop tablets (originally on ACE inhibitors and diretics pre-preg!) when I told my doc of plans to TTC - was put on labetelol (200mg twice a day) and then started with the diet and exercise which helped control and I was hoping to come off them - then boom bub decided they want to make an appearance (which I was thrilled about!)

So far so good, my BP is behaving *touch wood* and I've moved up to fornightly monitoring of protein/BP from consultant/GP/MW with my first growth scan in a week! Its just very scary to go through this and not know whether you will be able to have any control over what happens to your body (damn BP!!!)

Does anyone know if my BP holds up whether I'd be able to go with a normal birth, I really really want to avoid a c-sec if possible and would love to try a water birth therefore no epidural! 

But anyway enough of that - hello and its nice to know that we aren't alone!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Welcome, mwah :wave: it's definitely very scary for things to be so out of our control and not know what's going to happen! I'm glad your BP has been good so far.



mwah_xx said:


> Does anyone know if my BP holds up whether I'd be able to go with a normal birth, I really really want to avoid a c-sec if possible and would love to try a water birth therefore no epidural!

I'm in a similar position. I'm hoping for no interventions and intermittent monitoring. I plan to bring it up with my doctor next time I see him, which is in about 3 weeks, and I will let you know what he says, but I would love to hear from anyone with more experience.

How is everyone else doing? :flower: I have my first growth scan later today. He was a few days ahead at 20 weeks, but I'm a little nervous since everyone (not including my doctor) says my bump is so small and it's kind of getting to me. :cry: Fingers crossed everything is ok! BP has been beautiful, except for this morning when the top number went up, but only to 126. (I'd be totally fine if it stays there, of course, but I'm a little afraid of an upward trend.)


----------



## anne.hopeful

Had a growth scan this morning due to my BP and LO is doing really well. She is in the 67 percentile, placenta is working very well and she has lovely long legs. I am monitoring my BP at home and receiving fantastic care. Got an appointment back at the hospital in 2 weeks to make sure placenta is still working properly and meeting gynae and midwife in the meantime! Fingers crossed my BP will stay OK on the current medication as I am really nearly there! 
Wishing everyone else good BP readings and happy and healthy pregnancies


----------



## seaweed eater

Very glad to hear you and LO are doing great! You really are nearly there!!
Ours is around 45th percentile overall...a few days behind last time but everyone seems perfectly happy with that. I guess we can't all be above average! :shrug:


----------



## Dinah93

I was told no issue at all with a natural birth with high bp, but a complete no to a water birth as with having high blood pressure that automatically made me a high risk pregnancy and they needed to be able to monitor more closely. They also made me aware that if bp started to become unstable an epidural can control it to give you time to get the baby out, but they wouldn't let it go uncontrolled for very long before doing a c-section. 

Grace finally came home on Thursday!!! After 101 days in the neonatal unit she's now in a cot beside me and it's very very strange. She's on oxygen, and seems to have the sniffles, she spent all yesterday awake with only ten min naps, but thankfully she's finally a bit more asleep now.


----------



## WinterKage

Aww glad you're little ones out now Dinah. My blood pressure has been ok so far, but had my 36 week growth scan yest and the sonographer said that the blood flow was low and the umbilical artery bit was just under the 5th percentile and that I should be tested with doppler scan again. She then asked when my next appt was and i said well i have a midwife one today and consultant one next week. Anyway i went to my midwife appt yest and they said that doesn't sound to good and not to wait till consultant appt next week but go to antenatal day unit and see a dr so i go to the dr and he says its all fine that the blood flows low its if its high that you worry???. I don't really know what to think but will just wait for my consultant appointment next wk x x


----------



## seaweed eater

Aww, Dinah, glad Grace is finally home! I can imagine it must be strange, but I'm sure all of you will be adjusted soon :hugs:

WinterKage, that's strange...I thought low blood flow was a concern too. But I'm not a doctor. Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## W8ing4ours

Just popping in to say I am so glad Grace is home Dinah, I know what a long road this has been for you. I hope the next few weeks and months go smooth for you two and that baby Grace gets bigger and stronger and that you two get adjusted well to being at home together. <3 :hugs:


----------



## WinterKage

Seaweed Eater, thanks hun x I will post in main section of gestational complications, see if anyone has any experience x x


----------



## mwah_xx

Ahh Dinah - glad that Grace is home! Must be a relief after all this time!

RE the water birth thing - well that sucks! Mind my BP still has to behave itself for the next 13 weeks, so I will just keep my fingers crossed that everything isOK and behaving. Luckily, touch wood, so far my meds haven't had to be tampered with and apparently there is still a long way that the docs can go, which is good!

I have my mini GTT later, with extra Pre-e bloods to be taken.........just fingers crossed thats all fine!

Seaweed and anne.hopeful - glad your growth scans went well!

WinterKage - hope you get some answers!


----------



## doushy

Hi Ladies

I hope you dont mind me posting on here. I was wondering what you think about my situation or if any of you have been in a similar situation.

I have suffered from hypertension for approx 4 years. I believe it is weight related as i have a high BMI and as i put on weight the BP went up. I discovered i was pregnant late Feb, and was moved onto Methyldopa 250mg, 2 per day. Mid Feb i suspected i was pregnant and stopped taking my other meds as they were not baby friendly, so my BP was raised at that point the pregnancy was confirmed and the new meds prescribed, and i responded well to the Methyldopa. Unfortunately i miscarried but my GP kept me on the Methyldopa as he knew i wanted to try again for a baby. 

I am now 7 weeks pregnant, and my last 3 BP readings have been low. I had a booking in appt yesterday and my bp was 102/74. The midwife checked with a registrar who took me off the tabs and wants to check me over in 9 days. They also mentioned another medication begining with L that was their 'usual medication'. Has anyone been taken off there meds for so long? I am quite surprised by it. I am back at my GP next wed so will get it checked then, as i am concerned it may rocket without me knowing and cause problems, although i was reassured that the obs registrar knows what they are talking about.

Sorry this is so long, no worries if no one has experienced this. :flower: xx


----------



## seaweed eater

Hi Doushy, I was never taken off my meds as my BP was never that low in first tri (it was normal), but my doctor did mention that sometimes he likes to take people off during first and second tri when BP tends to drop naturally for many women. I would just keep an eye on it and definitely speak up if it gets high when you're off medication. You may want to buy a monitor to use at home so you don't have to worry about it shooting up too high without your knowledge. (Buy an arm cuff, not a wrist monitor, and I don't know what's sold in the UK but my doctor recommended the brand Omron.)


----------



## doushy

Thanks so much for your reply, you have made me feel so much better. I didnt realise that bp can lower naturally, fingers crossed mine remains normal for a while so i can build up to the meds as my pregnancy progresses. 

You can buy decent BP readers here, so i think i will invest in one (i did have one but it wasnt very good or reliable).

Thanks again, i really appreciate it :flower: xx


----------



## mwah_xx

Hi Doushy - as seaweed says, my blood pressure dropped to 110/60 over booking in, in fact my BP over pregnancy has been the best it has ever been since I was diagnosed with chronic hypertension!!

My consultant has kept me on my medication - I presume the ones they are talking about putting you on is Labetelol (which I'm on) as it seems to be a standard pregnancy BP med here!

Other than that - congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## saffy1984

Hi All,

I went for my scan today and am 11 weeks along. Everything was okay but when i got my preg notes back they have booked me in for an app with the hypertention clinic next thurs...I am starting to panic already! If i start getting worried, im scared my bp will be even higher. I wish i didnt worry so much! Not on any drugs yet but think i may be after this app. 

xxx


----------



## WishfulX1

Hi all, been about a month since I last posted and BP is still misbehaving!! 
Been attending hospital twice weekly some weeks 3x depending on BP, as of today I'm currently on 300mg labetalol 4xdaily and 10mg nifedipine 2x daily. Just started the nifedipine 2 days ago and been feeling really dizzy so hoping that's a sign BP
Has dropped a bit! Have hospital again today.

Last growth scan was great and baby is measuring exactly on 50th centile :) have
Another scan at 32weeks. 

A new thing I've been having is loads of tachycardia! Anyone else had this? My BP
Is averaging around 150/100 just now but pulse averaging 125, sometimes I feel it even faster which I find very weird as labetalol is a beta blocker so
Surely if anything it should be much lower.

Hoping BP is down today with the nifedipine and i get a good few more weeks without needing increased again! 

Hope your all keeping well and dinah that is fantastic news that baby grace is home! :) x


----------



## saffy1984

Hi All,

Had my app with hypertention clinic and i was in such a panic as soon as i went in there - was 150/107! She did it again a min later and it was 150/98. I did it the night before i went and got 117/71!!! Why is my bp so ridiculous?!

Got given a 24 hr monitor and the nurse will call me mon to advise - im sure il be given tablets. They already started me on low dose aspirin to help prevent pre e.

Wishful - every time i get my bp done at hosp my pulse is the same as yours but when i do it at home its very low - like 63.

I wish i could calm down, im sure my bp would not be too bad.

anyone else got any updates?
x


----------



## doushy

Hi Ladies

Thought i would post a little update!

I have been off my meds for 11 days (bp was 103/74 at booking in visit) and my bp is now 130/77. The hosp hosp have said they are happy for me to stay off the meds and they will check me in 3 weeks at my scan. I am amazed at how much my bp has changed. They even questioned if i had high bp to begin with due to issues with being measured for so long with the wrong cuff. I think i have had it to be honest, but that the pregnancy has helped it, like someone else pointed out. Hopefully i can get into my 2nd trimester without being on meds! 

Hope everyone is well xx :flower:


----------



## seaweed eater

Hey ladies...always good to read updates :thumbup:

Wishful, sorry your BP is misbehaving, but I hope the meds get it under control. Unfortunately I can't say I have any experience with tachycardia so I don't know what to tell you about that. I do know labetalol is not exactly the one they tend to prescribe if they're targeting HR (I think that's atenolol?) but I agree with you that since it's a beta blocker I would expect it to have that effect too. Weird.

Glad to hear baby is growing well. (Isn't it funny, though, how squished they are by now? :wacko:)

How was your appointment today? :hugs:



saffy1984 said:


> Had my app with hypertention clinic and i was in such a panic as soon as i went in there - was 150/107! She did it again a min later and it was 150/98. I did it the night before i went and got 117/71!!! Why is my bp so ridiculous?!

:hugs: Sorry you are having labile BPs like that. Mine is often higher in the clinic too and it feels kind of unfair! But it's good that you're monitoring it at home, because it seems like many doctors care more about where it runs stably than where it spikes. (Although, on the PE Foundation forum, people like to say that it DOES matter where it spikes because a healthy system can regulate BP well enough to avoid even the high spikes.)

Please keep us posted about how you are feeling and what meds you start taking :hugs:

Doushy, I'm so glad you're doing well off meds! :thumbup: That is great news, whether it's from pregnancy lowering your BP or having used the wrong cuff. I hope it stays low for the rest of your pregnancy and you don't need the meds!

AFM, happy to report BPs are still stable (knock on wood). My doctor was away at my last appointment and before that I was still on monthly ones, so it's been almost 6 weeks since I saw him and I have a lot of questions I've been dying to ask! I'd like to know when he would prefer to induce me if my BP stays good, and what I can expect in terms of extra checkups, NSTs, etc, especially after 36 weeks.

I am becoming more resigned to the fact that there's a good chance one way or another I will end up being induced...even though it's something I was really hoping to avoid, I would still want to go without pain relief and try to make the best of it.

For now just grateful for every day BPs are stable and baby seems to be doing well!

Hope everyone else is feeling well. :hugs:


----------



## WishfulX1

Hi seaweed and everyone else :) appointment the other day went well, BP finally down to 130s/80s so didn't need an increase in meds, im still currently on max dose labetalol and The nifedipine. I'm currently wearing a 24hr heart monitor tho due to the tachycardia, I really don't think my pulse is anything to worry, they take it with the BP machine and it always reads 120s/130s however at the same time when I take it manually I get it just over 100, I'm a nurse and never rely on those machines for an accurate pulse but I don't want to go butt in and say to them incase they think Im just an interfering nurse :) 

My HT does go to about 120-130 when moving around but I've read a lot about how tachycardia is quite common in pregnancy. Oh well 24hr tape comes off in 3hours so will just await the results. 

Growth scan again next week, can't wait to see that she's still growing on target! 

Hope your all doing ok! X

Oh seaweed- I also meant to say I too asked my doctor about induction as I would
Love to go into labour naturally etc but she said that is very very unlikely to happen! 
She said if my BP stays stable then il still get induced at 38weeks however if my BP continues to rise again then to expect induction at 36weeks again, same as my DS. X


----------



## seaweed eater

Glad your pressures are stable! That's great news. Keep us posted about your HR. What would that mean if it were abnormal? Would you have to take a separate beta blocker for that? What are the effects on the pregnancy?

I just saw my doctor this morning at long last...he said 41 weeks is probably my deadline if everything continues going well. Of course that's not a small IF, but it makes me hopeful...even among first time mothers a majority probably go into labor naturally by 41, right?

I have weekly appointments and NSTs starting next week, and a growth scan next week plus I'm guessing 4 weeks later.

Hope everyone else is doing well :hugs:


----------



## saffy1984

Hi ladies,

The hospital rang me this week to give me the results of my 24hr bp monitor - she said that every measurement apart from the one at the hospital was within normal limits and so I dont have to go on medication yet. Very chuffed but also think that every app I have I will have to have the 24hr monitor again!!! I hate those things!

Hope you are all okay x


----------



## WishfulX1

Hi ladies, quick update to let you all know I had my baby girl!! Born on monday at exactly 33weeks, she's still In NICU but doing great! Weighed 4lb 9oz but still looks so teeny :) 
I was admitted to hospital last wednesday as BP wouldn't go down, put on max dose meds I could get however despite feeling fine one Sunday night within the space of an hour I we t from feeling fine to having severe pre-e and the worst epi gastric pain I've had in my life!! I seriously thought I was having a heart attack! My bloods Sunday day had been fine
But when they took them when this pain started they showed my liver function going off, it was all very scary, doctors everywhere I was rushed for an emergency c-sec which meant getting put to sleep but honestly at that stage with the pain I didn't care! 
I woke up with lines everywhere, central line in neck, arterial line in wrist monitoring BP every second and I was in HDU. 
It's been a crazy few days, very sore from c-sec, it rly seems to have just hit me today as my emotions are very active today! I want my baby girl with me so much, she's beautiful! 

Xx


----------



## Dinah93

Congratulations on your little girl Wishful, sounds like you had HELLP pretty badly but you had some good doctors around you. I remember that pain, I honestly thought I was dying yet they tried to give me gaviscon for indigestion! Your LO is a good size, I would think they'll let you bring her home as soon as feeding is established :D


----------



## WishfulX1

Thank you Dinah! How is grace doing being at home? 
That pain is honestly excruciating now I
Know what they mean when they say you'll know if you have severe pre-e / HELP! I can't believe how quick it came on tho, well it was weeks really but I mean from
Being stable one hour to being in agony the next and having an emergency c-sec! 
Everything is perfect with Leyla it's only her feeding like u say that we have to get established before I get her home so hopefully not long! :) 
Fingers crossed I'm getting home tomorrow! Will be hard leaving here tho :( x


----------



## seaweed eater

Aww Wishful, I'm sorry about your experience with HELLP but so glad you and your girl are doing well now! Congratulations!! :hugs: Hope both of you get to go home soon...keep us posted!


----------



## nov_mum

Congrats on the birth of your baby girl. I am so sorry to hear that it emerged earlier this time and you had to go so early. 

I have had PE in each of my previous three births and this time will be no exception no doubt. BP is up already so it looks more and more like I am a chronic hypertensive that experiences symptoms which are unmasked during pregnancy. Looks like I will be starting on the bp meds soon. Labetalol here I come


----------



## deafgal

well, it looked like my b/p shot up again, and I blame it on my asthma i have been getting. my general practice doctor found out when I went in to get my asthma inhaler refilled. She told me that my current b/p med is the safest and best for breastfeeding (my ob/gyn said the same thing and she prescribed it for alot of pregnant and breastfeeding moms) so she upped th dose. my b/p looks a lot better since she upped it BUT i am gettingPetechiae. we figured it is b/p related but since its been down, it is still there and i am getting more so I asked her if it is a side effect of the med and apparently it can lower your p. count . mine was already low so she had me do a blood work to see it ia had gone lower. i hope we can solve this. i do not want to quit breastfeeding


----------



## seaweed eater

Hey, time to revive this thread maybe? :wave: How is everyone doing?

Deafgal, I'm sorry about your troubles with BFing. How are things going now? :hugs:

AFM, I'm 41+2 now and scheduled for an induction tomorrow if baby doesn't show up sooner. I was totally not expecting to get to go past 39 weeks! Sadly my body does not seem to have taken the opportunity to go into labor spontaneously, but it is possible to get this far with hypertension. I have been on 100mg of labetalol bidaily the entire pregnancy. My BP has increased slowly over the past couple of months and is just now hitting the 140/90 range -- I think I would have been induced sooner if this had happened a couple weeks earlier, but as my labs are all normal we are going ahead with the original plan. I suspect I may end up with IV labetalol during labor -- especially if I need pitocin (which is likely); I plan to try to avoid IV during the cervidil part -- and I will come back and update. Anyway, I'm hoping to escape the dreaded magnesium sulfate.

My doctor was totally on board with my preference for a natural birth and wanted to give me a reasonable amount of time to start labor spontaneously. With more average timing I might have been able to do it! Just wanted to give hope to anyone else with chronic hypertension who is hoping for a natural birth. :flower:


----------



## deafgal

it turns out I am fine, it is gone now so it probably was b/p related (it was 178/98). i am still EBF thanks for asking.

Hope everything goes well for you too.


----------



## nov_mum

seaweed eater said:


> Hey, time to revive this thread maybe? :wave: How is everyone doing?
> 
> Deafgal, I'm sorry about your troubles with BFing. How are things going now? :hugs:
> 
> AFM, I'm 41+2 now and scheduled for an induction tomorrow if baby doesn't show up sooner. I was totally not expecting to get to go past 39 weeks! Sadly my body does not seem to have taken the opportunity to go into labor spontaneously, but it is possible to get this far with hypertension. I have been on 100mg of labetalol bidaily the entire pregnancy. My BP has increased slowly over the past couple of months and is just now hitting the 140/90 range -- I think I would have been induced sooner if this had happened a couple weeks earlier, but as my labs are all normal we are going ahead with the original plan. I suspect I may end up with IV labetalol during labor -- especially if I need pitocin (which is likely); I plan to try to avoid IV during the cervidil part -- and I will come back and update. Anyway, I'm hoping to escape the dreaded magnesium sulfate.
> 
> My doctor was totally on board with my preference for a natural birth and wanted to give me a reasonable amount of time to start labor spontaneously. With more average timing I might have been able to do it! Just wanted to give hope to anyone else with chronic hypertension who is hoping for a natural birth. :flower:

Hope it all went smoothly for you xx


----------



## saffy1984

Wow thats great you got so far along seaweed eater - i hope the birth went okay.

My last trip to the hypertention clinic did not go well - it was very high again 164/106, despite having a reading of 120/76 that morning at home. My 24hr pressure came back as an average as 114/74 so the consultant basically did not know what to do with me. Everytime at midwife and at home my bp is okay - its just the hospital that my anxiety goes crazy. Saw midwife few days later and it was 120/87 so hosp said that i didnt need medication still. I find it so stressful going to the hospital - the staff do not put me at ease. I sometimes think i would be better off just having some medication so that the hospital dont stress me so much when its hight there.

x


----------



## seaweed eater

It's been ages, but I just wanted to bump this thread in case it is useful to anyone currently pregnant! It was so helpful to me.

I should add a bit of an epilogue to my own situation. My BP got extremely high in the week after delivery and I ended up in the ER 6 days PP. Everything was totally fine, no PE, just had my labetalol dosage increased and fortunately that brought things under control quickly. I'm back to my old pre-pregnancy dosage now. My doctor said that things can be a bit unpredictable during that time with all the hormones and it wouldn't mean I'd be on the higher dose indefinitely...glad she was right about that.

Also, I don't know whether this has happened to anyone else here, but LO was in the NICU after birth partly because he had hypoglycemia, which supposedly has been linked to labetalol use during pregnancy in at least one study. So that might be something to prepare for if you are currently pregnant and taking labetalol. (Less dangerous than not taking the drug and putting your baby at the risks that come with hypertension and PE, of course.)

Hope all moms and babies are doing well :hugs:


----------

